# How Mary got Fat 1-9 - by dale71395 (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## dale71395

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG _- one girl's story of the consequences of enjoying life in the food lane

*(Author's Note*: I was inspired to write this by the girl I saw in my favorite Mexican restaurant.)

*How Mary Got Fat
 Chapters 1-9
 by Dale 71395*​*Chapter 1*

I’m Mary. I was a small thing - size six at ninety five pounds. I am Hispanic, only 5’ 2’’ tall, with dark hair. My childhood was normal - in high school I tried to keep my weight down so I was popular with all the boys. Then I went to UCLA for four years studying business. I was broke most of the time with a part time job and school. I lived on cup-a-soup. so weight issues were far from my mind.. 

After my four years I got a job working at a large insurance company sitting in my little cubicle where my work was brought to me. I went from no food or money to a nice job making decent money. So I started to relax. 

After working there for awhile I became friends with some of my co-workers. In otherwords, after four years of skimping and stufying I began to get a social life. 

I was invited to a pool party one Saturday. That Saturday before I left for the party, I put my bikini on, It was tight. I realized that I must have put on some weight over the last year. I stood on the scale. It read 105 pounds. Hmm, a gain of ten pounds - no big deal. My real change began by meeting a great guy who could cook

Arriving at the party there were lots of people. Some I knew from work, others I had not seen before. It was a hot day so I went for a dip in the pool first, then hung around with friends talking about everything and snacking on the food that was everywhere. 

I was looking around the pool saw a handsome man looking my way. At first I paid no mind. Later on I caught him looking at me again. So I looked back with a smile. He got up an started over to see me.

“Hi I’m Matt,” he introduced himself.

“Hello yourself," I replied with a smile. "I'm Mary. I haven’t seen you around work. Are you a new hire?”

“No, I work construction. A friend of mine invited me to come along. I sure am glad I said yes.”

“Why is that?”

“It gave me a chance to meet you.”

That remark sure made me feel good. We sat around the pool and talked about our lives so far: where we came from and how we got here. The party was starting to break up. Matt asked me out to dinner the next Saturday. I gave him my phone number and asked him to call me next week. 

Wednesday he called and said he knew this great Mexican restaurant he would like to take me to. Dress casual and he would pick me up at six. 

I gave him my address.

All day Saturday I tried to decide what I should wear. I decided on low cut jeans and a blouse that showed about a inch of my tummy. I looked in the mirror and thought I looked hot.

Matt arrived right at six. I was ready so we drove to the restaurant. We talked small talk on the way. When we arrived there was no parking so we made a couple tours of the parking lot before one became available. 

Inside we were waiting in line to order. Matt asked, “Have you eaten here before?”

“No, I haven’t,” I replied, not telling him that restaurant dining wasn't something I was even that familiar with. In college I didn't really have time for the social scene and I hadn't been going with anyone for years. 

“Their carnesada burritos are excellent.”

“Okay I'll have one of those.”

He ordered our food while I found a table to sit at. The place was busy. I sat there and watched the crowd until Matt came back with the burritos and a couple of beers. They were huge - two inches thick, three inches wide and eight inches long. 

I didn’t say anything, just started eating. I managed to eat it all except a couple of bites. I was full. We sat there and talked. Finally I was able to eat the last two bites before we left. He dropped me off at the door to my apartment. We made plans for meeting again next weekend and he drove off.

Matt took us to a seafood buffet the next Saturday. We made plans to meet for dinner on Wednesday for Italian buffet. As usual, each time we had dinner I came away stuffed. On Wednesday Matt suggested we have dinner at his apartment next Saturday. He invited me to b Be there at six, he would cook. He was a great chef and I was relishing both his food and the attention

I was knocking on his door right at six. As he let me in I could smell the dinner, so good in made mouth water. He showed me to the table. I sat down and he brought me a plate of food. It was more like a platter it was so big. He sat down we started eating. Matt was telling me about his week while we ate. 

I just smiled and concentrated on the feast before me. Some how I managed to finish more than my share of the food. Then he cleaned off the table and brought the cake for dessert. I was too full and told him so; he just smiled and put a small piece of cake in front of me. It was delicious; somehow, after awjhile, I managed to get it down. 

After that I could hardly breathe. He helped me up and we went to sit on the couch. He said lay on your back and I will massage your tummy. He started rubbing it felt so good. Next we were kissing and heading toward the bedroom. Then we had great sex, twice. I fell asleep and woke up at eight am. Matt had already gotten up and was getting dressed. 

He said, “There's a champagne brunch I like on Sundays. Wan to to go?”

I said, “Sure. But I need to go home and change clothes first.”

I ate too much again and was full. Matt took me home and we had sex all afternoon. 

The same thing happened next Saturday except I went over after work on Friday with enough clothes for the weekend.

It had been two months since we had sex the first time when our relationship deepened. I had been going to his house after work three times a week and was getting fed his wonderful meals. That’s when Matt asked me to move in with him. I was delighted.

Matt was in construction, as I said earlier, so his job was usually finished at 3:30 pm. This enabled him to get home in plenty of time to cook dinner for the both of us. I’m talking a huge meal night after night. I would get home from work tired and hungry. The feast would be waiting when I would walk through the door. 

For some reason I seemed to wind up eating all of whatever he set out for me. I would be so full every night. But I was enjoying it like Mike was preparing it. Matt had to help me out of my chair so I could lie on the couch to get my tummy rub. He would wake up early and have something for breakfast ready when I woke up for work. I don't know why I wasn't noticing more what was happening to my formerly toned body - probably I was having too much fun eating.

It had been six months since we met. Matt suggested that we celebrate by going out to dinner at the same Mexican restaurant where we began. I thought it would be nice to wear the same clothes as our first date. I stripped down to my undies and started to try to pull my pants up. I could not get them up over my hips. I tried sucking in my tummy, then thought, "_how is that going to help?"_

Desperate, I grabbed them from both sides through the belt loops and pulled again, then again. I was noticing some movement as the pants slowly inched their way up. I started jumping up and down while pulling. I was watching my tummy fat jumping up and down to, I could feel the wave of fat through my whole body every time I jumped. I grabbed it with both hands and said, "where did you come from?"

When the pants got over the widest point of my hips they finally slid up. I tried to zip them. Then I realized how futile that was. 

"Sure, good luck." I grimaced. I sucked in my tummy, it was no use. I then lay down on the bed and sucked in my tummy. I tried that three times before I got it half way up. I was exhausted. 

I told myself, _"you need more exercise."_

I battled with my zipper some more, finally got it up. I was sweating and out of breath. I stood up from the bed and nothing ripped. I had my blouse ready. I tugged it over my head and pulled it down. It came up letting four inches of fat hanging out a big roll all the way around the top of my pants. I pulled it down again with the same results. 

I turned and looked in the mirror. 

"Where did all this fat come from?" I questioned. Then I thought back the last six months and knew why. I was ready to take the jeans off when Matt walked in. and whistled.

Matt said, “Wow are you hot!!” 

He walked over and started kissing my tummy fat. I realized he liked me bigger and relaxed. Everything was going to be OK.

Then he said, “I want you now.”

I said, “Not until after we get back from dinner. It took a half an hour to get dressed. I will never be able to get in these clothes again.”

He just smiled.

We arrived at the restaurant as I walked in everybody was looking at me. So I grabbed my large tummy roll with both hands and shook it, then said, “There is a lot of time and money invested in this.” 

Everybody laughed. Except Matt. He just smiled the biggest grin ever.


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 2*

After dinner on the way home I told Matt I felt I just had to diet. It wasn't something I'd ever tried doing before, but it seemed the thing someone with a blubber roll like mine should at leasst be claiming to do. . 

He said, “No problem, I will start cooking lighter meals. I thought you enjoyed the way I cooked.”

I said, “I do, but I’m getting so fat so fast.”

When we got home I went into the bedroom and got the scissors out and started trimming the pants off being careful not to cut myself. I cut down the side of my jeans my fat was squeezing out I heard a rip and they were off. I could breathe again. I struggled but finally got the blouse off. I decided to get on the scale. 150 pounds. 

_"Let’s see, that means I have put on 35 pounds in six months since meeting Matt,"_ I noted. I thought about how much I would weigh if I didn’t do something about my eating. 

Just then Matt walked in and started kissing me up and down my body. I stood there enjoying the feeling of his warm lips on my tummy then legs and thighs and butt. He pulled my arm and started kissing it as we went to bed.

It was Monday morning and there were still no clothes that fit me. I had to ware a skirt that was way too tight and showed every curve of my fat. I had to wear it to work I had no choice

I got to work I walked down to my cubicle. I could feel the gaze of every body watching me. I keep busy to get things off my mine. At 10:00am I was getting thirsty I headed toward the break room. I saw a few coworkers giggling about something. I got my drink and was leaving when to girls walked up to me. 

One said, “You are fatter than pigs that I have seen at the zoo,” with a smirk on her face.

The next thing you heard was the slap on her face from my hand. I dare her talk to me that way. I remembered back in high school how I teased the fat kids all the time I guess I know how they felt now. I was not going to let a remark like that go with out doing something. I was thinking this as we rolled around on the floor kicking and clawing at each other. Two men from down the hall came and broke us up.

We were both bleeding from scratches we got form the clawing we had received. My tight dress had ripped all the way up my leg past my thigh. My thigh was sticking out so far; I was surprised the dress had stayed on at all. You could see the scratches from the clawing and rolling around. Next our supervisor came and directed us to human resources. She took us in one at a time 

I was first. She said, “It is company policy that no matter who started the fight, the person on persons who were in the fight are to be terminated. You signed the form as part of your hiring paper work.”

She told me to sit there for a minute got up and came back in ten minutes with my final paycheck. I opened my mouth to say something.

She put up her hand and said, “No matter what you say will not change things. So I don't want to hear it.”

I went to my desk and got my things. As I headed out the door it was dead silent in the office. 

I got to work at 9am and fired at 11am. I wonder if it was some kind of record.

On the way home I stopped by McDonalds and had two Big Macs. 

When Matt got home he was surprised to see me. I gave him the whole story. 

He said, “I make plenty of money for the both of us to live on. You don't have to work if you want to stay home.”

I said, “I will just get fatter faster. I need to do something to keep busy.”

Thinking about the girl from the office said I told him that the incident hand increased my resolution to diet. I went to the gym that was within running distance and joined. I started fast walking there every morning. Worked out for an hour then went home. Did the same thing at 1:00pm and came back at 2:30pm. To me, for some reason dieting equated to exercise more than counting caklories. But I did try to eat less too.

I started making dinner for Matt and me so I could control the calories better. After the first month I lost ten pounds. My clothes were starting to fit better. I kept it up for the second month and lost an additional ten pounds. I strutted my stuff in front of Matt. I told him about losing twenty pounds.

I was surprised when he said, “I liked it when you were heavier. But I understand how you must feel after what happened at work and will support what ever you do.”

I stayed at one more month doing my exercise routine and lost eight more pounds. I was down to under 125 when I started getting restless and began looking for another job in the insurance industry. After a month of no luck I was frustrated.

I asked Matt, “Do you think I could be blackballed from insurance in this town because of what happened?”

He said, “Most likely. What you did was very shocking. I’m sure nothing has happened like that before. I know some people through my construction ties; let me see what I can find, okay?” 

I said, “Sure, thanks.”

I kept up my diet efforts and lost another 3 pounds. 

After a couple of weeks Matt came home and said, “I have a good job opportunity. One of the owners of my construction firm knows somebody in Law. He set up an interview for you. Its pure entry level, way below your degree, but there's opportunity for advancemernt.”

He handed me a piece of paper with a card that said Smith and Jones, attornies at law. I had an interview time the next day at ten a.m. with a Miss Franklin.

The offices were downtown, quite away from where I lived now. I took the trolley; it dropped me off two blocks from the office. The trolley stop was one block from where I lived now, so I'd walked three blocks. 

"This would be good daily exercise, " I thought. The gym routine was becoming boring.

The building was huge, I’d say twelve stories high and took up a complete block. The place was busy, with a receptionist working in the lobby. 

As I approached one asked, “May I help you?”

I said, “I have an appointment with Miss Franklin at 10:00am.”

She checked her computer and said, “Thank you that will be on the tenth floor. See the receptionist and she will help you from there.”

I said thanks and headed to the elevator. 

I arrived at the tenth floor and there was a receptionist waiting.

She asked, “How may I help you?”

I said, “My name is Mary Philips. I’m here to see Miss Franklin.”

She didn’t have to look at anything just said, “She has been expecting you. Follow me I will show you to her office.”

She was heavy. Behind the desk you could not tell. She had some very large hips though.

Coming to a glass door she said, “Here you go. Go right on in; she is expecting you.”

I walked in and a lady behind the desk looked up from her desk stood up and showed me a chair. 

She said, “You must be Miss Philips. Have a seat. Tell me about yourself.”

We had a long interview. I do not want to bore you with the details. She was doing what she called an "intake interview" during which I filled out lots of paperwork for new hires.

When it was over she said, “You start tomorrow. You report to the basement; find James, he will help you. Nice meeting you.” 

She showed me to her door.

*******

My name is Jack Wilkins. I’ve been working at Smith and Jones ever since I got out of law school - about 8 years. I've worked hard and got a window office with a BMW and high six-figure income. I had to take a trip to Texas to help a good client with some legal problems. It went smooth and I got a good bounce and a tip from the client. 

Anyway, I had just arrived back at the office and as I was walking down the hallway I swear I saw Mary Philips delivering mail from a cart. As she made her way around I could see it was her definitely. I started thinking of all the mean things her and her friends did to me and some other kids because of their and my weight. I still am chubby, I don’t know how much for sure; about 200 pounds I think. 

Being a lawyer I was able do dig up stuff on everybody. I dug into Mary’s past during the next few days and found out what she had done at her other job. I couldn’t believe she got into a fight and fired for being called fat by one of her coworkers. She seemed pretty thin now, not the rail she was in high school but still thin.

I wondered if she would recognize me so I approached her and said, “Hello my name is Jack Wilkins. You must have just started. I have been out of town.”

I could tell by watching her that she did not recognize me. One of the things I have learned over the years of being a lawyer is how to read people. 

She said, “Nice meeting you my name is Mary Philips. I just started working last week.”

I replied “There are a lot of nice people working here. I’m sure you will fit right in. I will be seeing you around. Nice meeting you.”

She just answered “Nice meeting you too.”

It was obvious that she didn't have a clue as to who I was. 

*********

Pushing a mail cart around all day is a joke, but that's where I started. My first day during lunch I remember thinking _"I realize you need to start somewhere but this is ridiculous. But since Matt et it up I'll give the job a chance. I know I will be advancing up the ranks quickly. Besides it is better than sitting around the house for hours after my workouts."_

After I had been working there a couple of weeks I started noticing things that would save time doing the mail sorting and delivering the mail. I made the suggestions to the mail room supervisor; he liked the ideas and made the changes. My coworkers liked the changes and told me so. All the walking every day made me think less about my weight and I let Matt satsaert coooking for us again. My weight was stable. 

Two months went by me delivering mail and I found a few more time saving things to help out the job in the mailroom. I was getting bored and was thinking about finding another job when the mail room supervisor informed me he was quitting and moving out of state. He wondered if I would be interested in taking over the job.

I said, “Sure, I think a change would keep me motivated.”

He informed the crew the next day and everybody seemed happy I was given the job even though I had not been working there as long as most of them.

***********

I had not seen Mary around lately delivering mail. I did some checking and found she had been appointed mailroom supervisor. I decided to go down and see how she was doing. She was sitting behind a desk shoveling papers around. 

I said, “Hi Mary, remember me, Jack Wilkins? We met a couple if months ago.”

She said, “Sure, I've been appointed supervisor down here. I have been busy sorting out the old paper work and throwing out a lot of stuff.”

I said, “I would like to take you to lunch to celebrate your promotion, how about it?”

She smiled and said, “Not right now but maybe next week. I am so busy and need to get accustomed to my new job.”

I took one of my business cards and wrote my extension number on the back. 

I said, “Here is my office extension number. Call me when you are ready. I will come down her again next week and remind you if you don't call.”

She said, “Don't worry. I'll call you and let you know how things are going.”

Out the door I went.

I've since been trying to think of a way to add some weight to Mary. I would sure like to get even from my high school years. But maybe that's just mean - she seems to be nicer now. Of courswe, the truth is I like bigger girls anyway. 

***********

I felt a little disloyal to Matt being friendly to Jack, but we'd told eah other that it was OK to date others. He was in construction and I suspected he bought drinks and did stuff with girls when he was out of town, so I said to myself, "Jack to seems like a nice guy I guess. I will go out with him once for lunch just to get him off my back. Besides what could one lunch do? "

I got busy again and stayed that way. I even came in Saturday to work with no one could bother me. Matt was not very happy about it. I came home we had a nice dinner and went to bed I was beat.

I was busy the next week and never realized the time when I looked up and there stood Jack. He smiled and handed me a large Starbucks coffee. I had forgotten that it was Wednesday. I told him thanks and took a sip. It tasted great. 

I apologized for not calling him. He said he understood, maybe next week. 

I have never had Starbucks before. Now I know why people wait in line for it.

***********

The next day I came in the morning with a large Starbucks and a dozen donuts. I set them on the counter in front of Mary’s desk. One of the mail room employees said "all right, donuts!" and came over and took one. 

I smiled and said, “They're for everybody.”

I looked at Mary and said, “The mail room has never run better - this is my way of saying thanks.”

A couple of the other of the mail room clerks came over and got some. I noticed Mary did not take any. I decided to keep it up and see what happens. I mentioned how appreciative the crew was to our lead partner and he agreed it was a nice gesture and norale booster. 

From that day forward I arrived early and went to the mailroom with a dozen donuts and a large Starbucks for Mary. I was getting the Starbucks with the most calories. 

After doing this for a week I started going down a second time about 20 minutes later to drop off my mail. Mary wanted to know why. I told her I needed more exercise and was using the stairs. What I really was doing was watching to see if Mary was eating any of the donuts. For the first week nothing; then I noticed a chocolate donut on a napkin in front of her desk; the same the next and the next. 

I told the man in the donut shop to add more chocolate donuts. Later that week she added a glaze donut with the chocolate. I told the donut man to increase the quantity and add more glaze also. I quit pushing Mary about lunch but we were small talking about the weather and work.

***********

I was wondering why Jack had not asked me out to lunch lately, thinking to myself "I bet he is waiting for me because he has asked a couple of times and does not want to seem pushy." 

The next morning when Jack came in with my Starbucks I asked, “How about lunch? I have finally caught up with work and most of my crew has been well trained.”

Jack said, “Great I would love to. I know this great place you will love it. What time would be best for you?”

I said, “I’ll be waiting here - come down around 11:00 o’clock.”

Jack said, “Good. that way we will get a good table; the place is very busy.”

I said, “I’m looking forward to it.”

************

I asked my secretary to clean out my schedule for the rest of the afternoon. I called Mike’s Steak House and made a reservation. Mike was another high school friend that was picked on by Mary and friends…

When I got down stairs Mary was ready. We walked to my car on the way said, “I talked to the crew and took the rest of the day off that way I could relax and enjoy the meal.”

As we drove over to the restaurant I swear I heard her tummy rumbling. Things were looking good as we arrived at the restaurant 

********

I told Jack I had been on a diet for the last 4 months and lost about 30 pounds. But since this was a special occasion I was going to forget the diet at lunch and since he knew the restaurant he could order for me. He just smiled.

*********

"Wow what a break!" I thought. I also wondered if she realized that her diet had aready been torpedoed by the donuts and starbucks I'd been supplying, not to mention he reduced walking since others were pushing the carts. 

As we walked into the restaurant Mary asked where the little girl’s room was I pointed it out. She said thanks and headed that way. I went to the bar tender and gave him a 50-dollar tip and made sure my glass was filled with water. He told me the waitress would know and put the water glass in front of you. In a minute Mary came back and we were shown to our table. 

The waiter came and said, “Would you like a drink before ordering?”

I said, “Sure, two Vodka martinis please.”

Mary said, “I haven’t had a drink like that in years. Bujt I do not have to go back to work today, so why not?”

I said, “The bartender makes really good one here.”

The drinks came. I sipped mine; it was water. I engaged Mary in conversation about good books and where I liked to eat. Just small talk; being a lawyer I could talk for hours and not say anything. 

The waiter came back and asked if we wanted another martini.

I said, “Yes we will.”

When he came back with the drinks I said, “Mary you haven’t finished your drink yet.”

She picked up her glass and downed the rest of the drink. Then took a long pull off the one she just got. I was watching Mary for some signs of the drinks affecting her. It looked to me as if she was having problems concentrating. So I desisted; that was enough and waited for the waiter to come back to order lunch.

*******

I can feel the drink. I am feeling very relaxed. I just started on my second martini I took small sips while Jack was talking about his last trip to Texas. When the waiter arrived, Jack ordered steak and all the trimmings. He ordered ice tea for us. 

I heard myself say, “I would like a glass of dark red wine with my steak.”

Jack said, “The same for me please.”

The salads were the first to arrive I finished my drink and started eating. I was very hungry. My stomach was growling on the way over to the restaurant. I am surprised that Jack did not say anything. 

I finished my salad before Jack he asked me, “How did you come to get a job working in the firm?”

I said, “Some bitch in my old job told me I was fatter than a pig, so I slapped her in the face and we got into a fight. After that I got terminated. I decided to go on a diet. My boyfriend Matt found the job for me.”

That’s when the steaks arrived they were 12 ounces and very tender. I tried the wine it was excellent also. Half way through the steak I was finished with the wine I ordered another glass when the waiter came by. I ate everything on my plate when I looked at Jack’s he was half done. 

Jack said, “There’s a dessert menu there check it out while I finish my steak.”

I grabbed it and looked through it then said, “Therish, There’s a good looking ice cream cake I would like a piecesh of that. I need to uss the ladies room.”

**********

She stood up and then grabbed the table to steady her. She stood there for a minute swaying. She headed for the room could not walk a straight line at all. 

The waiter came. I told him, “Bring a piece of ice cream cake and a half a glass of the red wine.”

He said, “A doggy bag sir?”

I said, “No thank you. Hurry up with the wine please.”

The waiter put the glass of wine in front of me I put on the other side of the table. I was starting to worry when Mary appeared. She stood there swaying. I could tell she was trying to maintain her balance. I watched her take a deep breath and head toward the table. She made it with out staggering. 

She sat down and said, “Wush, that whas tuff.”

The ice cream cake came. I asked Mary to finish her wine. She saw the glass then. Picked it up and drank it down. 

She said, “You’re not having any.”

I said, “I am very full.”

She is starting eating the ice cream. It took awhile but she finished. The waiter came with the check I gave him my VISA card. I watched Mary sitting there trying to concentrate but the alcohol was winning. The waiter came I signed the bill and gave him an excellent tip. 

I said, “Thank you for the great service.”

Mary said, “Yesh shank you.”

He said, “No, thank you!”

I said, “Mary lets go. Great meal like always that’s why I like coming here.”

I stood up and so did Mary.

Mary said, “Yesh sherry good.”

She bent down to get her purse and lost her balance and fell on her ass with a surprise look on her face. She tried getting up with no success so I gave her a hand. She stood there swaying I started putting my arm around her waist. 

She pushed it away and said, “I’m oshay.”

She took a step toward the exit staggered into a table knocked over the people's wine.

She said, “I’m sho shory.”

This time when I put my arm around her waist she didn’t argue. Her belly was very taunt and sticking out. It took some time but we made it to my car. I put her in the front seat. In the short drive to the office she passed out. When we got to the office I went down to the basement and asked one of her employees to give me a hand. We went to where my car was parked. 

I asked, “What’s your name?”

He said, “Jim sir.”

I said, “Well Jim. We do not want to have any of Mary’s co-workers seeing her this way. You must promise to keep it a secret.”

He said, “I do, not a word to anybody.”

I said, “That’s great, Thank you.”

I asked him where Mary’s car was parked. He showed me the Focus she was driving. I opened my door got her purse out and got her car keys. During our conversation at lunch I had learned where she lived.

I said, “JIm, follow me to where she lives.” 

I handed him the keys.

When we got to her house Jim helped we get her out of the car and carried her into the house. I laid her on the couch with a pillow under her head. I gave Jim a ride back to the office and headed home myself. On the way home I was thinking about the past and the way she treated me at school. 

She seems to be a changed women since then. I decided "_This is juvenile. Its time to put the past behind me and concentrate on the future. I’ve always liked big women. I think I’ll have some fun trying to get her fat. She’s beautiful, intelligent and has a decent sense of humor; maybe something will come of that."_

***********

The next thing I remember was Matt shaking me and asking, “Are you alright?” 

I said, “I’m shine.”

He waved his hand in front of his face and said, “You’re very drunk.” 

I stood up and said, “No I’m not.”

He said, “Okay stand on one foot.”

As I picked up I lost my balance and fell against the couch and landed on the floor.

Then I said, “Oshay, maybe a little.”

He said, “How did you get home?”

I thought about it and said, “I don’t remember at all. I remember going out to lunch with Jack Wilkins. He wanted to take me to lunch because of my new job. He asked me if I wanted a martini. I said yes. We had two before our food came, after that everything is blurry.”

Matt was angry with me and said so.

The next day when Jack showed up he asked me how I felt.

I said, “I have a bad headache. Matt yelled at me for being drunk at noon and he seems to think I drove home but I can’t remember anything.”

Jack said, “. On the way back to your car you passed out. I drove you home and Jim drove your car."

I was totally embarassed and said so, but Jack was so unerstanding. 

"It can happen to anyone if they're not used to liquor. Don''t fret it. have to leave town for a case and won't be back for a couple of weeks. I hope we can have lunch then.”

I said, “I would love to.”

Back to work for me. It was nice having a well-trained crew. I stayed busy for the rest of the week. On Friday after work there was an office party celebrating our 30 years of being in business, open bar more and food than you can image. I got a plate of food and got a drink at the bar. The only thing I could think of was a martini. I finished my drink and food got a second drink and another plate of food. After that I wanted some dessert. So I got a plate with a verity of different deserts. 

I felt naughty about my diet but let it go. I decided on one more drink, it was a party anyway. I was feeling a little unsteady and thought this would be my last. I sat down and ate my desert finished my drink. I looked up and here came the mailroom gang to sit at my table. Somebody took my glass away and put full one in its place. I joined in the fun. Every body was drinking and laughing telling jokes. My empty drink was removed and another full one was put in its place again. 

They were starting to give out awards for the best departments. Mr. Smith was giving out the awards. 

He said, “For the best improved division is the mail department. Mary, would you please come up here and say a few words.”

Everybody sitting around me cheered and I tried to stand and realized how much I had drunk. I tried again and made it. Took deep breath and headed toward the microphone. I stood there leaning on the podium. 

I started by saying, “I would sshank you for the reward Mr. Shlit I meen Shimt. (There was lots of laughter) Shis oner shis for everybod. Agin shank you.”

I took a step away from the podium staggered then fell on my ass. Again there was lots of laughter. Mr. Smith helped me up. I staggered toward my seat. Made it okay. After a few minutes I needed to go to the bathroom grabbed my purse and headed toward the bathroom. As I was staggering toward the bathroom I decided to go home instead. Found my way to my car climbed in and drove home. 

I staggered out of my car and headed toward the door. Matt was sitting in the living room watching TV. He looked at me and said, “You are drunk.”

I stood there swaying and said, “Shes I sham.”

He said, “How’d you get home?”

I said, “I shrove.”

He said, “You stupid woman! Do you know what would of happened if a cop caught you?”

I opened my mouth to say something. 

He said, “Save it until the morning.”

I needed to get to the bathroom before I wet my pants. Collapsed in bed and was out cold.

_Story continued in post 4 of this thread_


----------



## luv_lovehandles

more please:smitten:


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 3*

When I woke up Saturday morning my head hurt badly. Matt was packing his bags and said, “I’m leaving. I have found somebody else. I have been wondering how to tell you, but after the episode last night it's easy.”

“Don’t call me ever again,” he said as he walked out the door.

I was not worried; I made enough money to live on now with no problems. 

Next Monday at work everybody was talking about what had happened on Friday. I let it pass and told everybody to get to work. Later that day Mr. Smith called me to his office. As I was walking there, I began to worry that he was going to fire me after the performance on Friday. 

His secretary said, “Mr. Smith will be with you in a minute.”

I sat down and waited. 

The secretary said, “He will see you now; go right in.”

Mr. Smith said, “Have a seat. That was quite a performance you put on Friday.”

I said, “I know, I haven’t drank much lately and got way over my limit.”

He said, “I know. I've been told that others were refuilling our glass without your apparently paying attention. My main concern is how you got home.”

“I drove home. My ex-boyfriend already read me the riot act about doing that.”

He said, “Good, I hope it will not happen again. Anybody here would have given you a ride home. Now down to business; Mr. Jones and I have been watching how well you've got the mailroom running. Do you know Jack Wilkins?”

I nodded.

"He has been performing as well as you have; way above expectations. I would like you to become his personal assistant and he's endorsed the idea. It involves traveling and working long hours. But the good part is that you will be getting twice as much as you earn now, with your own car and a clothing allotment.”

“When do I start?” I asked.

“You need to pick somebody in your department to take your place, then I would like you to meet with Mr. Hammond's personal assistant to get one on one training. Jack is out of town now and will be back the end of next month. As well as you handle yourself that will be plenty of time to get trained by Mr. Hammond's assistant. I expect you to report to Jack on his return ready for work," Mr. Smith replied.

I said, “Thank you, Mr. Smith, for the opportunity. I will not let you down.”

“I know you will not; that’s why you've been chosen," he replied.

I went to the mail-room and had a meeting and told them of my job opportunity. Everybody was very supportive. I knew who my replacement would be: my second-in-command, Louis. He already ran much of the restructured mailroom; I just watched. That’s what happens when you train your people well. I told everybody that this would likely be my last week with them. 

At the end of the week they threw me a party, no boze but a nice catered lunch. When it was over I took Louis aside and told him if he had any questions to just call me; I gave him a hug and wished him good luck.

I went home early; I needed to try on some clothes for tomorrow. It seemed that my clothes were getting uncomfortable again. I stripped down and weighed my self; I had put on ten pounds since I started working at the firm. I still had some of my fat clothes; I tried those on and they fit fine. 

I looked at myself in the mirror again - I looked hot. My weight gain did not show at all. I relaxed and ordered in a pizza for dinner. 

The next week I went to work looking for Mr. Hammond’s assistant. When I walked in he was on the phone, so I sat down and waited. He gave me a quick rundown on what my new job entailed. I sat next to him and watched everything he did, making notes as he went. I got a phone list and addresses for hotels, spas and airlines from around the world. At the end of the week I was making the phone calls scheduling meetings and planning the trip with airfare, car rentals and the like.

It went on like this for a month. With Matt gone I tended to order in and go out more rather than cooking for myself. I was sitting on the couch in my pajamas Saturday afternoon reading my notes when there was a knock on the door. Seeing it was Jack, I opened the door. If he thought me being in my pajamas was funny, he didn’t let on. 

Jack sat down and said, “I heard we are a team now; I am looking forward to working with you. I just wanted to stop by and let you know I was back in town. See you on Monday. Oh, by the way, from now on you will get the donuts for the mailroom and coffee for us in the morning.”

*******************

On Monday morning Mr. Smith asked me into his office. He had moved me into an office with another lawyer, which came with a secretary to greet clients and answer the phone. Mary’s new office adjoined mine. There were doors to the lounge area and connecting our offices. My new secretary was named Pat; she was fat - say about 285 pounds - but I knew her to be capable and efficient. She wasa married so I'd never made a play for her but we had always gotten along well and I'd readily approved the suggeston. 

When I walked in, Mary was eating a donut and discussing where they were going out to lunch with Pat. I walked into her office; there was a large Starbucks on her desk with another donut to eat. I smiled to myself - thuis duo was going to get along fine. 

Before I sat down she handed me my coffee. We discussed her new responsibilities; I made sure she understood that she was going to travel with me on my business trips. I was going to keep my current schedule through Friday; Mary was going to take over starting the next Monday.

My next meeting was with a client in Dallas, Texas, Monday at 7:00am. His name was Frank Jackson, a very wealthy and powerful owner of 50 five-star hotels all over the world. Mary needed to plan the trip. I wanted to be home Saturday evening, as I had a golfing foursome I always played with every Sunday at different courses around town and it was my turn to pick the course. I told Mary which course we had played at the last couple of weeks. I asked her to try and get a tee time at a private club we had always wanted to play at. I cleared my afternoon meetings to make time to relocate my stuff to my new office.

While I was talking to Mary I said, “I would like to take you and Pat out to lunch. There's are great buffet that just opened a few blocks from here - we could walk.”

Mary replied, “Sure, we were just going to Burger King anyway.”

“I have a meeting this morning with a hotel chain executive. After that we will go. Also, I’ll need some help moving my stuff, so plan on helping me all afternoon," I told her.

**********************

I have been sitting on my ass all morning; it will be nice to get some exercise when we walk to eat and move the office stuff. One thing I will miss about the mailroom is I did not have to sit in the same chair all day. At 11:30 Jack came in the door from the old office. 

He said, “Are you girls ready to go?”

Pat said, “I sure am! I love eating at buffets.”

“Let’s go, I’m hungry," I commented.

It was a nice walk, sunny, but not too hot. 

As we walked into the buffet, Jack said, “A table for three.”

There were a lot of people eating and waiting in line. I took two plates and got in line. What a selection! I filled both of my plates up and headed back to the table. When I sat down, Jack and Pat were already eating. 

Pat saw the two plates and said, “That’s a good idea. I should have thought of that.”

I had just finished my second plate when Pat sat down with a piece of cake, saying “You have to check out the dessert bar.”

I got up and thought I would look, but I couldn’t eat another bite. Pat was right; the desserts were amazing. I turned to walk away when I saw some peach cobbler; I thought to myself, _"You'll regret it."_ But I got some with ice cream anyway and headed back to the table, sat down and started eating. It was heavenly. 

Pat said, “We should come to eat here every day.”

“I’d weigh a ton in no time," I replied.

It took a few minutes to eat, being so full, but Jack and Pat waited patiently. I stood up and cradled my tummy. I had never eaten that much at one time before. I was sure glad we had a walk to give time for the food to settle. 

After walking three blocks I felt a little better. When we got back I went with Jack and started loading boxes. 

Jack said, “I’m going to the basement and get a cart from the cleaning crew.”

He was back in thirty minutes;I had most of the stuff in boxes by then. I could feel the lack of exercise since finding this job. 

He said, “Are you okay? Your face is very red.”

“I’m out of shape; I used to go to the gym twice a day. I haven’t been able to go since I started working here. It feels good to move around after that huge lunch.”

We worked on the new office for the rest of the day. After I got home, exhausted, I put a frozen pizza in the oven, ate it, then went to bed.

The next day after taking care of the donuts for the mail-room I sat at my desk eating an apple fritter. I began taking care of the trip for next week, and was on the phone all day making the arrangements. 

Pat came in, stating, “Mary, let's go to lunch.”

“I have too many things to do. If it's okay with you, tell me where you're going and I’ll order something from there," I replied.

“I heard there was a great Mexican restaurant a couple of miles from here. I decided to check it out.”

“Would you bring me back a carne asada burrito please?” I handed her a ten-dollar bill. 

The burrito was huge I had to force myself to eat all of it. That’s how it went for the rest of the week.

On Thursday evening I had all the details worked out. I showed them to Jack for his approval. 

“They look great. You didn’t have to show them to me; I trust your judgment," Jack said.

“Being it's the first time, I wanted to make sure it was what you were hoping for.”

“Yes, they are fine," he replied.

I came to work on Friday, made some final arrangements, then told Jack I was going home early. I wanted to do some shopping before the trip.

At home I started going through my closet and trying things on. I tried on one pair of pants and could not zip them up, then another and another. As I was trying them on I was putting the ones that did not fit in a box for storage. I thought, _“When I get back from the trip. I think it's time for another diet.”_ 

I went and stood on the scale; back to 150 pounds - no wonder my clothes were tight. I stood naked in front of the mirror, seeing a tummy bulge and dimples on my butt and thighs. When I was done trying things on, the closet was empty. I started on my undies with the same result. I was exhausted; I put on my pajamas and went to bed.

All day Saturday I went shopping for clothes, as well as some new suit cases and a travel bag for my laptop. I had made plane reservations for Sunday at 3:00pm and had room reserved for Monday night at a nice hotel. I met Jack at the airport at 1:00pm; everything went okay. We arrived at our hotel and went to eat at the hotel restaurant where I had made reservations. 

********************

I was sitting at the bar when Mary arrived. She saw me and smiled and walked over. 

“What are you drinking?” Mary asked.

“Scotch on the rocks.”

“I'd like to try one also,” said Mary.

I got the bartender's attention and ordered the drink. She took a sip and I could tell she did not like it. Meanwhile, the hostess said our table was ready. We ate our food; Mary didn’t say much. 

After we were finished I asked,” Mary would you like another drink?”

“No I’m exhausted, I'll be going to bed early.”

“See you in the morning. I want us to have breakfast at 6," I said.

She said okay and left.

************************


As I was taking my shower in the morning I was thinking how tired I was last night. Must have been from all that shopping and stress about everything working out. I met Jack downstairs.

“Are you okay?” he asked.

I said, “I’m fine, I was exhausted from going shopping and worrying about everything working out.”

“Quit worrying about that or you will go crazy doing this job.”

He talked about what he thought the meeting would be about; he said he would call me on my cell phone after each break.

“Wish me luck," he said.

I did and he got up and left. As soon as he left, I began working on my surprise for him.

At 10:00 a.m. my phone rang; it was Jack saying, “The meeting is going very well. Mr. Jackson was pleased I found some info he needed desperately. I have another meeting in Chicago at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow. I know it is short notice but it must be done. I have complete faith in your ability to handle it. This meeting will be over at 4:30pm; I will be eating lunch with the group. See you at 4:30pm.”

From that point on I was busy through the end of the week. Rushing from airport to airport eating airline food and on my cell phone all day making arrangements. Everything worked out and no screw ups.

On the way home on Friday night, I handed Jack a complimentary membership to the golf club he wanted to play at all this time with a tee time at 9:30 Sunday morning. He was very excited. I went home and slept until noon on Saturday, then put on some sweet pants and shirt and went to the local liquor store and bought a twelve pack of beer and ice. I put the beer in a cooler, put my pj's back on and watched TV and drank beer the rest of the day. 

On Sunday I went out for a big breakfast and did some shopping for next week. At 2:30 p.m. my phone rang; it was Jack.

“I don't know how you did it, but I'm grateful. I have a meeting with the hotel owner in Dallas Texas on Tuesday morning at 9:00.”

It was another week of running all over the world to make meetings that Jack needed to help Mr. Jackson secure his hold on a big takeover of some more hotels in Italy. The next weekend was spent in London, England. I went to bed early on Friday evening. Saturday morning I was asked by Jack to join him for breakfast. 

“Let’s go out to see the sights," he said.

“Not this morning I need to make the arrangements for our next flight.“

“You have been working very hard and it is about to pay off big. We can relax for the day and see the sights and have some fun. There will be time tomorrow to make the arrangements," Jack commented.

I conceded. “Okay, you're the boss. What would you like to do first?”

“I would like to see the Crown Jewels and the Imperial war museum. I was able to get some tickets to the Shakespeare’s Globe Theater. In the late afternoon I heard of a great pub called Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese. We could have dinner there.”

We started at the Crown Jewels, then went to the Imperial Palace. After a small lunch, we saw the play Romeo and Juliet. Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese pub was a nice, cozy place with friendly people and good service. We walked through the whole place before we decided to eat downstairs. 

As we sat down the waitress approached and asked, “What would you like?”

“I heard a lot about your bangers and mash. I would like that with a pint of your best ale,” Jack requested.

“And for you miss?” The waitress turned to me.

“I'll have the same.”

The ale was good. I was thirsty after all the traveling around and drank mine a little fast. When the waitress came by I asked for another pint. When she came back I noticed Jack's was only half gone. We talked about what we had seen throughout the day. The waitress came back with the food, and as she was setting the food out, Jack handed her his empty ale glass saying, “I would like another pint please." 

I picked up my glass and finished it with a couple of swallows and said, “I would like another pint too.”

The food was excellent; I was hungry and ate like a pig. When I finished, Jack still had over half of his left. He took my plate and added some of his to mine. 

*********************

Mary had a good buzz going again; I can see it in her eyes. I can’t believe how hungry she was after eating lunch just 4 hours ago. Maybe it's the ale. After seeing me adding more to Mary’s plate, the waitress came over with another serving for her. She asked for another pint and started into the other serving; halfway through she started slowing down, belched and smiled, “That felt good.”

She continued eating with more gusto. When the other pint came she drank down half a glass, put it down and kept on eating until the food was gone. She picked up her glass, downed the rest of the pint and belched again. She sat there looking at me with her red eyes and smiled, “I am sherry fu(hic)ul.”

She said, “Ihts be(hic)en a long tim(hic)e schenc (hic). I had (hic) hic u(hic)ps.”

She sat there with her eyes glazed over; there were about five seconds between the hiccups. I watched her for awhile before she asked, “I shp (hic) I an ver(hic)y enterta(hic)ing.”

“You are," I said. "Do you think it might be time to go?”

“(hic) Okay.”

I helped her up the stairs, got a cab and told him where to go. In the cab, she sat there with a smile on her face, looking at me with her eyes glazed over.

On our way up to our rooms at the hotel she asked, “ Wou(hic)ld shou shease(hic) come and rub my tummy (hic). I sham(hic) so full.”

I helped her to open the door. She staggered into her bathroom and came out in her panties and bra, and laid on the bed. 

She held her arms out and said again, “Shease r(hic)ub my tummy..”

I laid down next to her on the bed and started rubbing her tummy. She started moaning; her tummy was very hard and bulging out.

She put her hand on my mine and through the moaning said, “Not so (hic) fasht and a litstl (hic) shofter.” 

I slowed down and started rubbing softer, then slowly inched my hand to her breasts, moved her bra out of the way and started massaging her nipples. With the other hand I rubbed her tummy and started kissing her navel.

Her moans were louder she said, “Ohhhhhh (hic) Shust like sh(hic)atttttt(hic).”

I kept up for a few minutes then I could hear her start snoring. It was a interesting snore. She would snort through her nose as she was letting her breath out Owwww(hic)wwwww(hic).

I went to my room and went to bed thinking of what the future might bring.

(continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## luv_lovehandles

Wonderful story i enjoyed it very much thank u:kiss2:


----------



## dale71395

*Chap 4*

It was 10:00 am when I was awoke from the knock on the door. I stood up and my head felt like it was ready to burst. Again the knock. I slipped a robe on and answered the door. 

Jack was standing there. He handed me a drink and said, “I thought you might need this. You don't have to worry about tomorrow's arrangements I already handled them. I thought you would feel sick after how much you had to drink last night. I will leave you alone now, When you feel up to it call me on my cell phone.”

I said, “Thanks for making the arrangements, I could have done it.”

Jack said, “That’s the least I could do. Is there something else I could get for you?”

I said, “Not right now. What is this drink?”

Jack said, “It is a bloody Mary; they work great for me when I have a hangover. Give me a call.”

He closed the door softly when he left. 

*****************

_I have to break down and let Mary know how I feel about her. I am afraid if the home office found out they would break us up. Well if they put too much pressure I will quit and start my own firm. I am sure Mister Jackson would love to hire me after this hotel deal goes through. Who knows? Maybe I will get enough of a bonus I will retire altogether. How much money does a man need anyway?_

************************

I tasted the bloody Mary; it was good. I thought "why waste time sipping if this is going to make me fell better?"

I guzzled the drink down. I got in the shower put my head under the falling water. I could feel my self start to relax. My head did not feel like it was going to explode any more; it still hurt but it was something I could live with. I called room service and ordered another bloody Mary sent to my room. In a few minutes there was a knock and I was holding my drink. I went out on the balcony and sat in a lounge chair. It was a normal day for London, overcast and chilly. I laid in my robe and sipped my drink. 

I awoke wondering what time it was. I had a stab of hunger. I went back into the room the clock said 4 pm. No wonder I was hungry; I had not eaten anything all day. 

I called Jack on his cell phone and said, “I am starving. I was asleep on the balcony all afternoon. Is there a good place to eat around here?”

Jack said, “This hotel has a great restaurant in it; lets eat there.”

I said, “I will meet you down stairs in twenty minutes.”

I took a quick shower and went down stairs. Jack was waiting for me. He showed me where the restaurant was. It must have been good there was already a line waiting for a table.

I asked Jack, “In our running around yesterday I saw an all you can eat pizza place? I would like to eat there. I do not fell like a fancy dinner.”

Jack said, “Fine by me. I'll go ask somebody at the main desk.”

**********************

As I approached the main desk there was a very fat man helping people. I waited in line till he was finished.

I said, “Hi, I heard there was an all you can eat pizza place close by. Would you happen to know where it is?”

He said, “Yes I do. But if you want really good pizza go to the Soho Pizzeria. The pizza is great and so is the beer. Just ask any of the cab drivers outside they all know where it is.”

Mary was waiting by the door. I told her about the pizza joint. The pizza joint was very busy but had plenty of tables and waitress. 

I asked Mary, “What kind of pizza do you want?”

She seemed a bit nervous and answered in a rambling monologue, “I do not want anything with fish food on it. I do not eat bait. Pineapple dose not belong on pizza either. Lets see, I would like olives pepperoni and mushrooms. How about you, what would you like?”

I said, “That sounds good. We will get a large and share it okay?”

“Sure.”

“I hear the beer is very good also. I am going to have some, how about you?”

“Not tonight. I want to be able to function tomorrow as we get ready to fly off again. When I was a kid I had root beer with my pizza and loved it.”

The waitress came and got our drink order. We talked about everything we had done in London. The pizza came it was very big and good. Mary refilled her root beer glass several times. 

******************

Look at the size of that pizza. I took two pieces and started eating with a fury. Jack took a piece and ate it, then another. I was still going strong. Jack sat there and watched me eat sipping on his beer. I was starting to get full. 

I thought "one more piece." 

After that "one more piece."

There was still five pieces left on the plate. "One more piece."

Finally I had had enough. My tummy hurt bad. The waitress came back with the check and I asked for a doggy bag. Nothing like cold pizza for breakfast in the morning. 

We got back to the hotel and headed toward our rooms. I told Jack goodnight. He just stood there for a moment and then said, “Here goes nothing.“

He put his hands around my waist and gave me a big kiss. Took a step back and waited for some reaction. I walked up put my arms around him and gave him a big kiss back. He squeezed me and ran his hands up and down my back. I got goose bumps from my toes to the top of my head. I let out a soft groan. 

Jack said, “I have been wanting to do that for weeks but could not get up the nerve.“

I said, “Shut up and kiss me again.”

We stood there in the hallway kissing. Jack ran his arms up and down my spine some more. I was in ecstasy. I had never had goose bumps like that before. From then on I knew he was the man for me. 

Jack said, “I should go. We have a lot to do tomorrow and all next week. Get some sleep I will see you again in the morning.”

I pressed up against him gave him a big hug. Then another kiss, this time with tongues. Then one more for good luck.

I said, “See you in the morning.”


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 5*

The next morning I checked and made sure I had everything ready, then sat down to enjoy my cold pizza. If you have not had cold pizza yet you do not know what you are missing.

I just finished my last piece when Jack called and asked, “How about some breakfast this morning before our flight?"

“Do you remember me taking that pizza home last night? I had the rest for breakfast this morning.“

He said, “When I am done eating I will come to your room and discuss what we will be doing this week so far.”

A while later Jack was knocking on the door. When I opened the door he walked up to me and gave me a big kiss. We stood in each other’s arms for a few minutes. 

Jack said, “Lets get started.”

I said, “One more minute please.”

We stood in each other's arms. Jack took a step back and smiled and sat on the bed. I sat next to him holding his hand.

Jack said, “We have to fly to Texas again, where I have another meeting with Mr. Jackson. Depending on how that works out will determine what we do the rest of the week.”

We headed for the airport and flew to Dallas, Texas. We got there in time for the meeting; Jack and I were tired but made it. Late Tuesday the meeting was over and Jack told me that he had to travel with Mr. Jackson for the rest of the week. I gave him a hug and kiss and he left on his next journey. I went home and rested all day Thursday and went into the office on Friday. Pat gave me a hug when I walked in. I was in the office all day getting caught up on paperwork. 

Late Friday afternoon, Jack called and said, “I will be gone all next week too. I have a new client; her name is Mrs. Karin Sanders. I am e-mailing some information about her. It is something Mr. Smith set up. I will be seeing her on Monday afternoon when I get back. I need you to get whatever information you can on Mrs. Sanders. After the meeting I need plane tickets for the both of us to Rome, Italy. We should have everything completed with Mr. Jackson by late Tuesday.” 

I said, “Can not wait to see you on Monday, goodbye.”

I knew I would be busy all day Saturday and Sunday finding out everything about Mrs. Sanders I could. 

I went out to see Pat and asked, “Pat, do you have any plans tonight?”

Pat said, “Why, has something come up?”

I said, “No, I was thinking I would take you out to dinner.”

Pat said, “No problem. I'll call Ed and let him know.”

I said, “Could you be ready to go by 6 pm?”

She said, “No problem.”

At 5:30 I washed up and got ready to go. Pat was already waiting, so we left a little early. I decided to go to Mike’s Steak house; from what I remembered, the food was excellent. Pat got into my car we drove the short way to the restaurant. 

The place was very crowded. Pat said, “I will call Ed and tell him we will be later than we first thought because of the crowd.”

I said, “Okay, I will meet you at the bar.”

She went outside to use the phone, as it was noisy by the bar. 

Pat came in and said, “I sure am glad I married an understanding husband. Ed said no problem, take as long as you would like.”

I asked, “What would you like to drink?”

She answered, “I would like a vodka tonic.”

I got the bartender's attention. He asked, “What can I get you lovely ladies to drink?”

I answered, “Two vodka tonics please.”

The bartender came back with our drinks. I asked Pat, “How long have you been married?”

She said, “Let's see, twelve years. I have been very happy; Ed is a great guy.”

I asked, “How old are your children?”

She smiled and said, “Hank is six years old and has just started first grade. Martha is three years old and into everything. Ed's a manager at Ralphs market.”

I asked, “Has work been kind of boring? It seems that Jack and I are never around.”

She said, “Not really. I have been busy answering the phones. You can not believe how many phone calls I get a day for you.”

I noticed Pat's glass was empty; so was mine. The bartender came by and I ordered again for both of us.

I asked Pat, “Let me know if this question is too personal. Has Ed ever said anything to you about your weight?”

Pat said, “It is okay. Before I met Ed I was skinny compared to what I am right now. When Ed and I started dating we went to ice cream parlors and he always wanted me to order dessert. One day I asked Ed what would happen if I got fat. He said he always liked big women, more to grab ahold of. He then said that if some weighs over 320 pounds, that is too fat. I asked him why, and he said it would start hindering movement. So, after that I was not as worried about my weight. When Hank was born, I tried to lose weight and get down to I was before getting pregnant. It took some time but I made it just in time to find out I was pregnant with Martha. After Martha was born I decided not to diet my weight down. I ate what I wanted when I wanted. You now see me in all my glory.”

A man came over and asked, “Excuse me ladies, would you like some company?”

I said, “No, thank you.”

He smiled, said thanks, and walked away.

Pat said, “He was very handsome. Why did you not ask him to stay?”

I said, “Jack and I have become involved.”

Pat asked, “Have you had sex yet?”

I turned red. “No, not yet.”

The bartender came by and asked, “Would you ladies like another drink?”

I said, “Yes.”

Pat asked, “So, tell me what happened.”

I went through the story. I noticed my drink was empty again. 

I said to Pat, “I am going to check on our table.”

I stood up and grabbed the bar as I felt lightheaded. I sat back down and could feel my nose and cheeks were getting numb. I stood up again and walked to the hostess and asked, “How much longer before our table will be ready?” 

I could hear my words were a little thick with a slight slur.

She said, “At least another half an hour.”

I walked back; Pat was not there. I looked and saw her coming out of the bathroom. She was weaving and could not hold a straight line. 

She asked, “How mush longer? I shneed something to eat.”

I said, “The hostess said at least another half an hour.”

She stood there swaying. She said, “I sheed someshing now, let's go, okay?”

I said, “Okay.”

Pat sat on the stool while I paid for the drinks. 

I said, “Okay, let's go.”

She stood up and almost fell. I caught her in time. I was losing my balance and we were starting to fall when a hand grabbed me on my shoulder and stopped us from falling. I turned and said thanks. We walked out to the car. I was becoming more and more unsteady and Pat was staggering. I helped Pat get into the car. I walked around to the other side holding on to the car to steady myself. I knew I should not be driving but decided to anyway.

We got to the car and I asked Pat, “Where do you live?”

She said, “hffsd stre.”

I said, “What?”

She fumbled around in her purse and handed me her driver's license so I could get the address.

It was halfway across town. I drove slowly and made it with no problem. I shocked as Pat was now out. They lived in a nice part of town. Three bedroom, two bath track home with a fence around the back yard. I walked to the door and knocked.

The door opened and there stood Ed. I would say he weighed about 210 pounds, 5’9’’ tall with black hair and eyes.

I asked, “Would you phlease, please help me with Pat? I took her to a restaurant and we never got a table. We had some drinks and it snuck up on me and hit Pat hard.”

Ed said, “Sure, no problem.”

We managed to get Pat into the house and into bed. I stood there swaying then said, “Thanks for unsherstanding; nice meeting you.”

Ed said, “You know you should not be driving. Why not spend the night? You could sleep on the couch.”

I said, “Shank, Thank you, If ish, it is okay I will shay.”

He said, “I would not have offered if it was not okay.”

He walked out and came back with a blanket and a pillow. I said thanks, laid down, got the pillow adjusted and was out.

*************************

All I can think about are those kisses I got from Mary. Come next week when we fly to Italy we will have a week off at one of Mr. Jackson's five-star hotels. There is a champion golf course and three more in the area he owns. He said we would be treated like a king and queen. I cannot wait to go and spend some quality time with Mary.

**********************

I awoke the next morning with the smell of bacon and coffee in the air. There was a little girl with long blond hair and blue eyes staring at me.

Pat said, “Martha, leave Mary alone.”

She went running off to the kitchen. A little boy came in from the kitchen. He had very short hair and brown eyes. 

He walked up and said, “Hi, I am Hank. Mommy says you work with her.”

He sat down and turned on cartoons. I got up and walked to the kitchen. Pat handed me a cup of coffee. It was good. 

Pat said, “Ed had to work this morning. When he gets home we will get the car. I know you have a lot to do this weekend. How about some breakfast before you go? It will be ready in five minutes.”

I said, “I would love to, it sure smells good.”

I put away the blanket and pillow. 

Pat said, “Breakfast ready. Turn off the TV, Hank.”

There were two small plates of food and a big platter of food. I sat down and was looking at the huge serving.

Pat said, “Remember what I said. I eat whatever and whenever I like.”

Not much was said until Hank asked, “Mommy, can I go outside?” 

Pat said, “Sure, brush your teeth first.”

Martha was playing with something in the living room. Pat was done and clearing off the plates and I was still eating. Pat walked over and scraped the rest of the potatoes on my plate. I kept going until everything was gone. I just sat there for a moment, stuffed.

Pat said, “You can really put the food away.”

I said, “When there is food I eat until it is gone. So far I haven’t had a problem, if I do not watch it I could become very, very fat.”

I got up and helped her with the rest of the dishes. Thanked her for everything. I drove home and stopped by a liquor store and got a twenty-four pack of beer. I put the beer in the refrigerator and took a nice long, warm shower. I checked my weight - 145 pounds, a loss of five. I was a little surprised. I guess running around airports is good exercise. Got on my loose-fitting pajamas and got a beer from the refrigerator, then laid down on the couch with my lap top and cell phone. I started looking up the information on Mrs. Sanders.

I found that Mrs. Sanders had a chain of restaurants thought the southern states called Karin Steak and Seafood. There was a woman suing them for her son after he died from food poisoning. I made some calls and the restaurants seemed to be good establishments; there were no other problems I could find. Still the suit was for 10 million dollars, an amount I am sure Mrs. Sanders could ill afford to lose. I worked on it till Sunday afternoon then started getting ready for the trip to Rome, Italy.

On Monday morning I met Jack at the airport. He gave me a big hug, then a long kiss and said, “I missed you very much.”

I said, “I missed you too.”

We stood in the middle of the airport for awhile holding each other close. 

Jack said, “Sorry, but I have to go and take a shower, then get ready for the meeting with Mrs. Sanders.”

We drove to Jack's apartment. Very nice place on the tenth floor with a view of the city. I waited in the front room for Jack to take his shower.

Jack came out, sat down and asked, “What kind of information did you get on Mrs. Sanders?”

I said, “Mrs. Sanders owes a chain of restaurants in the southern states. A family is suing her for 10 million dollars because their son died from food poisoning. They say it was from one of her restaurants.”

Jack asked, “So how is Mr. Smith involved?”

I said, “Mr. Smith and her go way back; they lived on the same street when they were kids. They went all the way through school. They were very good friends and still are. I am sure he asked you because he felt you were most qualified from our firm.”

Jack said, “Let's get some lunch then go meet Mrs. Sanders. When is departure time for Rome?”

I said, “5 pm.”

We had lunch at Subway. When we got to the office Jack gave Pat a big hug.

Pat said, “Mrs. Sanders is waiting in your office.”

Jack asked, “ How long has she been waiting?”

Pat said, “Not long, maybe five minutes.”

Jack went into his office and I went into mine and sorted out the mail. After awhile he opened the connecting door and asked for me to join them. Mrs. Sanders was late fifties, early sixties with gray hair. She was a little chubby. Had a very nice dress on; I could tell it was tailored for her. 

Mrs. Sanders stood up, held out her hand and said, “Nice meeting you, Mary. Jack had a lot of nice things to say about you.”

I said, “Thank you, nice meeting you too, Mrs. Sanders.”

She said, “Please call me Karin.”

I said, “Sure. Karin it is.”

We all sat down. Jack asked, “Do you have any plans after we get back from Italy?”

I said, “Whatever you have going on. Otherwise I am free.”

Jack said, “Karin and I would like a your opinion of her restaurants. In case we go to trial we want somebody not connected to her staff that could offer a good recommendation.”

Karin said, “I want honesty; do not hold anything back. I want you to eat a meal at every one of our restaurants then travel to the next for the other. In other words, breakfast at this city, lunch at a different one and then dinner and so on for three weeks. That will give you time to see most of them. They are all within driving distance of each other. I also want e-mails every night letting me know how it went that day.”

I said, “I would like to start at the restaurant that the family says the child got food poisoning from. I also need the address of all the restaurants.”

Jack said, “No problem.”

I said, “Is there anything else?”

Jack said, “That is all for now.”

I got up and said, “Nice meeting you, Karin.” 

I turned and went back to my office. In a few minutes Jack and Karin came out of Jack's office. They shook hands; she saw me through my door and waved, I waved back.

Jack came in the door and asked, “Are you ready to go?”

I said, “Yes, let's go.”

We made it to the airport and on the plane with no problem. As we arrived in Rome and were coming up the runway a man said, “Mr. Wilkens and Miss Philips, my name is Fred. I will make sure everything is okay during your stay here. If you need anything, I mean anything, please let me know. Your luggage will be taken care of, this way please.”

Fred was tall with very wide shoulders. You could tell he spent a lot of time working out. He was one of those men with no neck. He was dressed in a dark blue tux. We were shown out the door where a limo was waiting. Fred opened the door and we got in. Inside the limo was a bartender. 

He asked, “What would you like to drink?”

I said, “Vodka tonic, please.”

Jack said, “I will have a cold beer.”

He handed us our drinks. We were watching the town go by until we reached the hotel. When we got out of the limo Fred said, “Here is where you will stay. Miss Philips, Beth will show you to your room. I will help Jack.”

Beth looked like a model, very tall and thin with very large breasts. She was in her mid twenties with long, straight blonde hair with the bluest eyes I have ever seen.

She said, “I am Beth. I will see to your every need. This way please, you must be tired from your long trip.”

I looked at Jack; he said, “It's okay, we will have plenty of time together a little later.”

Beth showed me to an elevator that went straight up to the suite. When we got out of the elevator I walked into the room. Beth snapped her fingers and two young ladies came from nowhere. They were both, say, early twenties, my height, brunet with shoulder-cut hair and black eyes. They both had figures to die for. Before I knew it, I was standing there naked. Beth walked around looking me up and down. 

I was starting to get unconformable when she said, “How tall are you and what is your weight?”

I answered, “5’4’’ tall and I weigh 145 pounds.”

She said, “You seem to be a little bottom heavy.”

I said, “My hips and butt have gotten bigger lately. As they say - pear shape.”

Beth took out a tape measure. She started getting my measurements and gave the information to one of the young ladies in Italian who was writing them down.

I asked, “What are the names of the other girls?”

Beth said, “They know their place and will not answer the question.”

She showed me to the bedroom. It was huge with two walk-in closets and a gigantic bed with a canopy. The room was all teak with scroll work everywhere as you walked in and turned on the lights. There were paintings on the walls with small halogen lights shining on them. 

Beth said, “You will be sleeping here; there are some pajamas and such in those closets. Have a good night's sleep, see you in the morning.”

*************************

When I got to my room. Fred showed me around the place. It was huge. In the study there was a group of men waiting. They looked like they were right from the Mafia.

Fred said, “This is Fernando, the club pro. He will be giving you golf lessons.” A man bowed. “These gentlemen are from Taylormade, they will be sizing you up for a custom set of golf clubs. We should have them tomorrow morning. Plus the taylor will be getting your measurements for clothes.”

After about an hour of measuring they were all done. The group of men left. Fred remained. He snapped his fingers and two men came out from the back room with a massage table. 

They gave me a quick massage, and then Fred said, ”See you in the morning. Mr. Jackson's meeting will start at 7 am.”

He left the room.

************************

After Beth left I was going to wander around the apartment. When I opened the door one of the young ladies was waiting there. 

She said, “How may I help you?”

I said, “Oh nothing, Thanks anyway, see you in the morning.”

I lay on the bed. Then it was morning.

I got up and opened the door. Beth and the two girls were waiting. Beth handed me a cup of coffee.

I asked Beth, “What are these ladies going to do?”

Beth said, “Just go with the flow, trust me you will love it.”

One of the ladies said, “This way, miss.”

They showed me to the bathroom, it was huge with a very large shower 8 feet by 8 feet with nozzles from all angles. The young ladies got naked, one turned on the water, and the other took my clothes off. In a minute she got in and adjusted the temperature some.

She said, “You can come in now.”

I opened the door and stepped in. The water was a little cold and was beating on me so that it hurt a little.

I asked, “Could you turn up the heat a little and lower the pressure some?”

She made some adjustments and asked, “Is this okay?”

I turned around in the shower and said, “This is perfect.”

One of the girls got out some shampoo and started on my hair while the other was getting the soap ready. It took a few minutes for the hair wash then they started on the rest of me with one girl in front and the other in back with giant sponges washing my body. 

One girl said, “Would you please raise your arms some. You can take as long as you want, just let us know when you are ready to get out.”

I stood there with my eyes closed. It was an arousing experience. I lost all track of time. They were slowly rubbing my butt and breasts and thighs up and down; I got a tingly feeling all over and it stayed the whole time I was being washed.

I finally said, “I am ready to get out now.”

One of the girls turned off the water and stepped out of the shower for some towels. She started drying me off. They were incredibly soft and felt great while drying off. The other girl was following her putting lotion of some kind all over me. It had a slight aroma of lilacs. I was given a robe and shown out to a room where Beth was waiting. 

She said, “How was the shower? It seemed you must have enjoyed it; you were in there for some time.”

I said, “It was an erotic experience. I am starved. I would like something to eat, please.”

Beth said, “Not a problem. Please follow me.”

She showed me back to my room. There was a complete wardrobe of hand-tailored garments waiting there for me. I stood there staring at them.

Beth said, “Quite impressive, if I say so myself. You have a complete change of clothes for every occasion. Ladies, would you please assist Mary.”

I asked, “Where will I be eating?”

Beth said, “There is a five-star restaurant in the hotel. I thought you would like that.”

I said, “That sounds good.”

The two young ladies took my robe off and again I stood there naked. One of the ladies got a black dress out of the closet. The other was getting my undies. They wheeled in a dressing table.

One of the ladies said, “Would you please lie on the table.”

They started on my underwear inching them up, then my bra. Each girl had nylons and were slowly inching them up. They put the dress on; it fit like a glove.

I asked Beth. “Will Jack be joining me?”

She said, “I do not know his schedule. I will find out for you.”

She got on her cellphone; I could hear her talking to Fred.

Beth said, “Fred says Jack has a meeting that starts at seven am. He will try to see you at lunch time.”

I thought in that case I would take my laptop. Beth showed took me to the restaurant. Beth talked to the manager earlier on her phone and I had the best seat in the house. As we arrived the manager showed me to the table. There were two waitress waiting for me to arrive. 

There was no menu. I asked, “Could I look at a menu please?”

One waitress said, “There are no menus. Whatever you want, just ask.”

“I want a Spanish-style omelette, but not too spicy. Fried potatoes and coffee black with cream on the side.”

“Yes, mam.”

I was reading Yahoo news when the food arrived. I closed my laptop and got down to eating. The food was excellent. Two big platters full. Somehow I managed to eat it all.

When I was finished, Beth escorted me back to my room where the girls were waiting. 

I aid, “I think I would like to lay around the pool today.”

The girls went into action. One started undressing me while the other was getting my string bikini out. It looked very small. 

I asked, ”Are you sure this will fit?”

“Yes mam.”

I looked in the mirror. It actually looked good on me. There was a tummy bulge from the large meal I just had. The girls got out some suntan lotion and started rubbing it in. After a few moments they were done.

Beth escorted me to the pool with the girls flowing. I found a nice lounge waiting. I lay down and one girl held a sunshade over me. 

The other asked, “Would you like something to drink?”

I said, “A vodka tonic please.”

******************************************

When the meeting started there was Mr. Jackson and three other men I did not know. I was introduced to them and they to me. One of the men started talking about the buy out. It took a couple of hours to go over everything. Mr. Jackson handed them a contract for them to sign that I had drawn up. One of the men opened up his briefcase and handed Mr. Jackson some paperwork to sign; it had to be two inches thick.

Mr. Jackson just handed it to me and said, “I will not sign anything until Jack reads through it and says it will be okay.”

The meeting broke up around noon with the understanding we would meet again at four o’clock on Wednesday. I got the contract and walked out the door. 

Fred was waiting in the room. I asked, “Where is Mary?”

Fred said, “Down by the pool." 

“I need to talk to her, then come up to my room to go through this contract. I want no disturbance while I am working.”

As I approached Mary down by the pool there were two young women standing there. Mary drank the last from a drink and put her glass down. One of the girls picked it up went and got another one for her. She took a long sip.

I said, “Mary, I need to work on a contract all the rest of today and probably all day tomorrow. I am so sorry.”

She looked at me and said, “No problem. I would like to spend more time with you, but this comes first.”

She was slurring her words. She looked very drunk and sounded it. After a couple of hours of working I started feeling guilty about not spending time with Mary. I walked down to the pool to be with her for awhile. The two young ladies were swimming in the pool and Beth was lying on a lounge chair in her bikini. It was like looking at a girl in Sports Illustrated bikini edition.

I asked Beth, “Where is Mary?” 

She replied, “After you left she kept on drinking until she finally said no more. She lay there for fifteen minutes then started to get up with urgency and said she was going to be sick. We helped her up and were guiding her to the bathroom. Before we made it she threw up. We walked a couple more feet then again and again all over the deck. We carried her up to her room. The girls had her shoulders and I had her feet. When we made it to her room she started dry heaving. I waited with her until she fell asleep.” 

I said, “Do not let that happen again!”

I went back to my room and continued working on the contract. First I looked in on Mary; she was sleeping peaceably. I gave her a kiss on the cheek.
*************************


----------



## dale71395

*Author's note:* Sorry it took so long. I have been very busy in real life.

*Chapter 6 -*

I woke up. My whole body hurt. I wanted a shower I opened the door. Beth was waiting. 

I said, “I fell like death warmed over. I need a long shower to start. Then some food.”

Beth snapped her fingers the young women appeared and we heeded for the shower.

Beth said, “I am sorry you got that drunk. I should have stopped it.”

I replied, “Don’t worry about it I take full blame. You were not pouring the drinks into me. I will never drink again like that.” 

I was thinking, _“I’ll get you back. I wonder how much weight I can put on Beth before I leave. I remember those cruel words you were saying about me. While laughing, thinking I was to drunk to remember.”_

I was undressed again and we stepped into the shower. 

The girls started washing me again I said, “Just give me a few minutes before you start.”

The water felt good I stood there with the water pounding on me and felt my hangover dispersing. Then I realized I was very hungry. I motioned to the girls to continue. In a few moments they were done. Beth was waiting as they dried me off.

I said, “Let’s eat. I’m starving.”

We entered a room with a table and one chair.

“I want to eat outside.”

The waiter motioned to me the way. It was a nice table with one chair again. 

I said, “I want you three to join me.” 

Beth gave me a startled look. The two young ladies got three chairs and set them around the table.

One said, “Thank you miss.”

I said, “There will be no light eaters at my table.”

The food started arriving. It looked and smelled delicious. I dug in.

I said, “Eat up don’t be shy.”

The young ladies ate like they were starved. I was watching Beth she had a small plate. Then stopped eating. I got another one and filled it up with pastries. I put it in front of her.

I said, “You need to eat more. No wonder you are skin and bones. Maybe I can help you with that while I am here.”

The young ladies giggled and Beth gave them a nasty look.

I keep on eating and felt myself getting full. Beth was slowly eating her pastry. I had some more and stopped saying I was full. The young ladies finished their plates. Beth had pushed her plate away. I put two more pastries on it and pushed it back. 

I said, “No getting up until you are finished.”

I sat by the pool with an eye on Beth. She tried to sneak some back. 

I said, “Do you want more! No more tricks.”

The young ladies were shading me I fell asleep. 

**************************************

This contracts it full of holes. I called Mr. Jackson and told him so. We had a meeting and he told them that the only way he would accept this deal is if I wrote up the contract after seeing this. There was an agreement made and my work began. I knew I could get a contract that both parties would agree on. But it would take some time, at least two weeks probably longer. I thought I had better let Mary know.

I found Mary by the pool sleeping and woke her up. I got a long hug and kiss for my trouble. I told her I would have to leave for a couple of weeks and work on the contract. She pouted but she knew nothing could be done. We hugged again and kissed I said "see you in a couple of weeks."

**************************************

I saw Jack walk away. I knew how he works, there would be no seeing or a hearing from him until it was settled. I called Pat and told her to contact Mrs. Sanders about the delay and relaxed. I noticed Beth was gone. I got up and made sure she had eaten everything in front of her. But the table was cleared off.

I thought, “I will have some fun getting Beth as fat as I can until Jack returns.”

When I was growing up my parents played lots of card games. I remember one that lasted the longest was double handed pinochle. I knew I had to keep Beth busy with something or she would be wondering around and burning off calories. I needed four to play and the cards. I used the phone in the lobby and called my mom and asked for six decks to be delivered next day air UPS. Beth was not around; I thought she was probably in the Gym working off her breakfast. I had a leisure day and waited for tomorrow to start my fun.

Next morning I was in good spirits when I awoke. Beth had met me at the door as usual. I told her to we would have breakfast at the restaurant today. She started making the arraignments. The young ladies and I had a nice shower then it was breakfast time. They had a big pastry area where the donuts and pastries were on display. I stood there for a moment then decided on 12 bear claws with the almond paste. 4 Starbucks White Chocolate Mocha, Breve, w/Whip &#8211; Venti. Starbucks you find them everywhere.

The young ladies Beth and I started to eat Beth did not complain just ate her food. Half way through our bear claws Beth had finished her coffee and ordered another of the same saying it was the best coffee she had tasted, ever. I just smiled knowing there was 900 calories per cup. After we were finished I went to my room and asked the three of them to meet me by the pool with their bathing suits on. I got dressed and headed towards the pool. 

Beth was waiting and so were the girls. She had another Starbucks coffee in her hand. I was thinking what a break she likes the coffee. Lets see for breakfast three coffees and bear claws that add up to about 4500 calories. 

I sat down and Beth said, “While you were getting dressed a package came for you UPS.”

She handed it to me. When I opened it there was the decks of cards and a rulebook. 

I said, “Since I am going to be here at least two more weeks I asked my mom to send pinochle cards. So we will play all morning every day maybe into the afternoon. You get twenty cards each to play with. They are ace ten-king queen jacks. "

I am not going to bore you, dear readers, with all the rules, and how to play the game. 

I said, “I need to know the young ladies names so we can play.”

One said, “I am Maria.”

The other said, “I am Carla.”

I said, “ We need to team up. I think Carla and I. Beth and Maria.”

I dealt the cards so we could start playing. At the beginning there were lots of questions about the rules, We played for about three hours. Beth caught on fast the other two were a little slower. 

Waiter came over and said, “Lunch is ready miss.”

We cleaned up the cards and the waiter put the plates of pizza down. I grabbed the plates and put five pieces of pizza on each plate and then handed them around. He then brought over a pitcher of beer and glasses. I poured them full and began to eat. The food was excellent. Maria and Carla were eating up, so was Beth. I could tell she was full as she started slowing down but she was able to eat it all with two full glasses of beer. 

The waiter cleaned off the plates and put four banana splits out with a glass of brandy. We started to eat the ice cream. When mine was ¾ s gone I waved to the waiter to come over and take the plates. Beth was half gone Maria managed to eat it al,l Carla only half.

I said, “Drink up.” then downed the rest my brandy the others followed.

Beth stood up and said, “Bathroom.” 

She walked away when she was out of hearing range she took her cell phone out and called somebody. then went into the bathroom. On her way out she was angry with somebody on the other end of the phone call. She stood by the bathroom door arguing with somebody then hung up. 

When she came to the table I asked, “Did you get a bad phone call?”

She said, “I was arguing with the boss about my contract.”

I decided to let it go and said, “Let’s go get some sun by the pool.”

I chose a chase lounge. Beth decides to lie across the pool. I said to Beth, “Come over and join me.”

Both Maria and Carla were shading me. 

I said to Maria, “Will you please shade Beth.”

She said, “As you wish.”

We lay there for awhile when I asked Beth how she enjoyed the card game. 

Maria said, “Beth is sleeping.” 

I smiled and fell asleep my self.


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 7*

I awoke with Maria and Carla still standing shading Beth and I. I could see Beth was still sleeping.

Beth groaned, got up, and stretched. I could see a couple of guys staring at her; I thought that their eyes would pop out. We made arrangements to meet in the dining hall in a half an hour. I asked them to wear something nice. 

The dining hall was packed. Beth looked beautiful with a low-cut dress that showed every curve, bright red. Maria and Carla arrived; they both looked very elegant, Maria dressed in white and Carla in green. Their outfits were a little revealing but not like Beth. I wore something simple, a pullover, dark red. I knew I looked good in it.

The waiter saw us and came right over. The next table will be yours, Miss.

I said, Thats okay, we will wait our turn. We will be waiting in the bar. About how long is the wait?

One hour, Miss.

Thats fine, thank you.

We sat down at a table; soon a waitress came over to take our orders.

I said, I will order for all of us. Four vodka tonics, please.

We had our drinks in a few minutes. We talked about the card game, how everyone felt bad about Jack's contract problems, weather, you name it.

I waved for the waitress and caught her eye; I then pointed to the glasses and raised four fingers. She nodded her head yes.

Halfway through the next drink the waiter found us to let us know our table was ready. 

As we got up I said, Dont forget your drinks.

As we were seated a waitress came over with menus and I said, I will be ordering for all of us. We will have the prime rib cooked medium with baked potato with all the trimmings and a blossoming onion for appetizer. We will also have a bottle of red wine to go with it.

When the onion arrived we all ate like we hadnt eaten all day. We got the wine bottle and I filled all the glasses. I thought the reason Beth was eating everything was she planned on working out for hours later on that evening. I was going to try to make that difficult for her. As the food arrived I made sure Beth's wineglass was always full. When we got our main course I ordered another bottle of wine. After the two drinks and ¾ of a bottle of wine I could tell Beth was feeling no pain. I ordered two pieces of ice cream cake for us to share. Beth and I shared and I made sure she ate the most. 

Beth said, I am full; I could not eat another bite. 

I poured the last of the wine in her glass and she drank it down.

Beth said, I am going to turn in early. I am exhausted. She stood up the grabbed the table and said, Woo!

She waited there a minute getting her bearings then headed for the door. I was happy to see her swaying and having a hard time walking in a straight line. When she got to her room I knew she would collapse and forget about exercising. I was going there myself but first I wanted to make sure Maria and Carla were okay. I asked Maria if she was okay.

She said, Carla and I are used to drinking more than this, it is part of our upbringing.

So I stood up and felt the alcohol effects for a moment.

Maria asked, How about you, are you okay?

I nodded and headed toward the door.

Next morning I felt good about how things went yesterday. I opened the door and there stood Beth holding a Starbucks. Her eyes were red.

I said, How are you this morning? as we headed toward the shower.

My stomach felt queasy so I decided to try that Starbucks coffee you turned me on to. It made me feel much better. When you are in the shower I was planning to get another. Would you like one?

Not right now - maybe at breakfast.

Okay, enjoy your shower.

Maria and Carla were in there with the water running, waiting.

When I got to the restaurant Beth had already ordered. There were three boxes of assorted donuts so we started eating. Beth ordered another coffee and I had one too. I was watching Beth; she ate donut after donut the same as Carla, Maria and I. She caught the waitress' attention and ordered another coffee. She asked me; I said no. We ate until the three boxes were gone. I asked the girls to put on their bathing suits and head toward the pool to play cards. The wind was blowing today so I decided to play in the restaurant today.

The waitress said, Can I help you ladies?

I said, The wind is blowing so we cant play cards outside. Can we use one of your tables?

No problem, Miss.

She led us to a back room and said, We used to have nightly poker games. This room has not been used in months. Any time you would like to use it you are welcome.

Beth said, Thanks for the offer. Im sure we will put to good use at least for awhile.

She said, If you need anything theres a button on the table there. Just push it and a waitress will be in shortly.

I said, Thanks.

It was a dark walled room with a large lamp over the table. The middle was a card table covered with green felt, made of solid oak. There was a ledge sticking out about three inches where you could put your chips, and cup holders too.

We played the first game; it took about an hour. Beth and Maria won. They were taken with the game and were very good players. They gave Carla and I a hard time about losing. We talked about the different hands and how we could have played them better. How lucky Beth was to get all the aces. Normal talk for people who enjoyed playing a card game.

I pushed the button; a waitress came in and asked, What would you ladies like?

I said, Is there a bathroom close by?

Right through that door there.

I got up and went in the door. When I came out there was a beer in my cup holder the same as the other ladies. Beth was dealing the last of the cards to start the next game.

We played cards for some time. I began to feel hungry. I looked at my watch it was 1:30pm - no wonder.

I said, Im hungry; let's take a break and eat lunch.

Beth said, I thought you would never ask.

The waitress came in after the button was pushed.

I asked, I would like four of the biggest cheeseburgers with bacon you have and fries. We would like a pitcher of beer with that. Anything else, girls?

Maria said, I would like a piece of cherry pie with whipped creme on it.

I said, That sounds good, one for everybody.

The burgers were good and huge. I wondered how they found buns that big and so much bacon. Somehow we manage to finish them, even the pie that followed. 

Beth said, I have to lie down for awhile. Her tummy was bulging out, hanging over her bikini.

We went different ways to meet later in the restaurant. I went to my room and fell into bed and was out.

There was a knock at the door. Beth was standing there holding onto a Starbucks; she handed me one.

She said, Good morning.

Morning?

You slept all through the night. I awoke at about 10pm and went to the restaurant and found the headwaiter; he said you and the others had not shown up all afternoon. I went to your room and knocked and knocked; no answer, so I let myself in. There you were sleeping on the bed. I guess you walked in, fell on the bed, and were still lying in the same place. I decided not to wake you, went back and had a light dinner, then back to bed for me. I am very hungry now. I must have eaten a weeks' worth of food yesterday, but am still hungry this morning.

Beth was talking while I was drinking my coffee, heading toward the shower. 

Beth said, Im going to get another Starbucks to have with breakfast. Do you want one too?

I said, Yes, that sounds good.

Beth asked, Can we have something besides pastry for breakfast?

I said, Sure, what do you have in mind?

Beth said, You will see when you get there.

With that she turned and headed toward the restaurant. Maria and Carla were ready in the shower. I got in and they started washing me from head to toe. I still cant describe how heavenly it was to have done. When they were through I realized how hungry I was. I told Carla and Maria to meet Beth and I down in the restaurant. I went and changed and headed down there. 

I was looking for Beth at a table. The waitress saw me and mentioned that the three women were in the back room already. I walked in to find a16-ounce steak with four eggs waiting for me, with hash browns on the side. With the Starbucks coffee was a Bloody Mary.

Beth said, Im starved, let's eat.

The steak was perfectly tender and juicy, the eggs were done just how I like them. I asked Beth how she knew and she just smiled. It took an hour to eat it all. We all managed to finish. 

Beth groaned and said, I need to lie down for a few minutes.

She lay on the floor. The waiter came to remove the plates, and he saw Beth. We quickly walked back outside; he came back in with 2 men carrying a couch, they set it in the corner of the room.

He said, Miss, please, pointing to the couch.

She struggled to get up then said, I need help, please.

She made it up with help walked to the couch laid down. She was rubbing her tummy. 

I asked, Would you like me to rub your tummy?

She said, Sure.

I started rubbing; it was taunt. It felt like a drum skin. In a couple of minutes I heard some snoring. 

I told the girls. No card game this morning, I am going to sit by the pool and get some sun. See you back here at noon.

I headed to my room to change. I walked in the door, saw the bed and yawned. I was getting my suit ready for the pool and yawned again. I thought a nap is better and laid down.

Next thing I heard was a knock at the door. Beth was standing there in her bathing suit. I could see some progress; she was softer all over and her thighs were bigger in diameter. 

She handed me a coffee then said, Let's go, Im hungry, let's eat lunch.

It was my turn to groan. I said, How can you be hungry already?

She said, I dont know. Something came over me. Im still hungry though, lets go.

I put on my suit; it seemed tighter than I remembered. I paid it no mind.

When Beth and I got down by the pool, Maria and Carla was swimming. There were two giant cheeseburgers with bacon waiting, with fries. Beth dug right in. I started eating; juice running down my arms. Somehow I manage to finish my burger. 

Beth asked, Are you going to eat your fries?

I shook my head no.

After she finished she said, I feel much better. Lets play cards, okay.

Beth caught the waitress' eye, and ordered a pitcher of beer. Then another; we played cards for hours.

It was beginning to get dark. Maria asked, Can we have some dinner now?

She ordered a meat lover's pizza, extra large, with extra cheese. It was huge. I had six slices.

After dinner we went our separate ways. I stopped by the restaurant and had an ice cream sundae. While eating I was thinking of the calories Beth had eaten today - over 10,000, easy.

I had a nice buzz going from all the beer. I went to the room and went to sleep.

Again there was knocking at my door. Beth handed me a cup of coffee. 

She said, I know a neat place for breakfast. I thought it would be nice to get out for awhile.

I said, What time is it?

She said, Six am. You have to get there early if you want a table.

I went and took my shower. I went back to the room. I got a pair of jeans from the closet and couldnt get them over my hips. I tugged and tugged finally gave up. I tried on some more until I found some that I could button. I had a roll of fat the entire way around the pants; I looked like a muffin. I thought, a dress would be the answer. I tried the dark red pullover I wore earlier that week. It was tight, fit like a glove, I was afraid to move or I would split a seam. I remembered I had brought a couple of sundresses. One fit okay. I met Beth at the door she handed me another coffee. 

I said, I am hungry. I dont see how, considering how much I ate yesterday.

Beth smiled and said, Wait until you see this place.

We went outside; the limo was waiting. After a short drive we arrived at Anglos restaurant. We walked in as was sat at a table. 

Beth said, Help yourself.

She grabbed a plate, and I followed her to the food. Pastries - more than I have ever seen. There were two chefs making omelets, both with a long line of people waiting. Beth got in a line. I went from table to table seeing what was available. There were four long tables with people on both sides helping themselves to the food. Then I saw them - Belgium waffles, my favorite. They had four different kinds of sauces with lots of whipped cream. I decided on blueberry first. One waffle smothered in blueberry sauce. The sauce was thick like pie filling and with lots of whipped cream too. When I got back to our table Beth was still waiting in line for a omelet. I started eating. Let's see if I can describe how good it was. Think of the most favorite thing in the world to eat, it is better. 

Beth got back with a huge omelet and said, Having a little waffle with your sauce.

I smiled and keep on eating. When it was gone I got up for another plate. I ate four waffles that morning covered with sauce and lots of whipped cream. 

When I finished the last one Beth said, Let's cruise around town in the limo.

I said, I have to sit here for awhile. I cant get up. Even if I wanted to. 

I knew I should have stopped at two. But no, I had to eat them all. No wonder I am getting so fat. I think this idea of making Beth fat is backfiring on me. Lets see, I had one, no two, coffees at the hotel - that's about 1900 calories, and two more here, thats another 1900 calories. If I remember correctly, each of those waffles with sauce and whipped cream was 1500 calories. Let's see, that's about 8000 calories just for breakfast.

Beth was waiting patiently then said, We need to come here for breakfast tomorrow also. I think I would like to try some waffles too.

I said, Come help me up so we can go.

Beth help me stand I let out a soft groan and held my tummy.


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 8* 

I had a meeting with Mr. Jackson about the contract to add the final changes he wanted, then started reviewing the whole document. It was in very good order but quite large; it took a few days to read through it, making notes for changes and additions. I was able to make the changes and consolidate it to make sense and easier to understand. I was done within a week. 

We had another meeting and their lawyers needed to go through it again. The next day it was signed. Mr. Jackson offered me a three-week cruise and $200,000 bonus; I asked for $20,000 for Mary also. He agreed. I made sure that he would take care of any federal taxes, then we shook hands; he said the money would be in my account tomorrow.

I called Mary; “The contract is done.”

Mary said, “Wow! That's great. When will I get a chance to see you?”

Her voice sounded labored

I asked, “Are you alright?”

She said, “Just fine. I had a delouse breakfast with Beth and over did it a little.”

I said, “How about now.”
 
Mary said, “Beth has made some arrangements with a few dress makers to get some new clothes made for us.”

I said, “Okay, I wanted to try out my new clubs. I would like to see you for dinner.”

We made a meeting time and I hung up and started checking out my new clubs.

****************************************

I said to Beth, “Jack is finished with the contract.”

She said, “I bet you are excited.”

I said, “Very.”

I got on the phone with Pat and told her the contract was signed, 

She said, “That's good. Mrs. Sanders has been able to hold off the proceedings waiting for Jack and your help.”

I said, “Jack and I will probably be home tomorrow or maybe the next day.”

Beth and I cruised around in the limo stopping at a few dress shops getting measured, then making arrangements to pick up the clothes the next day. The sundress I had on was the only part of my wardrobe that still fit (barely) and would be wearing it that evening for my dinner with Jack. 

It was one o’clock when Beth asked, “Are you hungry yet.”

I said, “I could eat, what do you have in mind?”

She said, “My Mama and Papa own a small cantina close by.”

I said, “That sounds good.”

It was small and not very busy. I supposed it was between lunch and dinner. There were eight tables with chairs. A very large picture window let the light in.

Beth walked in and a large woman with long blonde hair saw her made a big smile and came forward to give her a big hug.

She said, “Papa come see who is here.”

A large Italian man came around the corner out of the kitchen and gave Beth hug also.

He took a step back and said, “My little girl is finally starting to turn into a women.”

Beth turned a little red and said, “Papa please.”

Her mother said, “We were getting a little worried about you, so skinny.”

Beth turned to me and said, “This is Mary visiting from the US.” Trying to change the subject.

Her Mama said, “Let me see you Beth.”

Beth said, “Mama!”

Her Mama said, “Come on.”

Beth bent down and pulled her dress up over her head. She stood there in bra and undies. She had gained a little weight, her belly was poking out some and her butt was sticking out too and her legs were thicker.

Her Mama pocked her in the tummy then said, “Not bad, at least I don’t have to worry about you starving to death any more. There's a nice young man living around the corner that comes in to eat. You should wear a tight dress and come meet him.”

Beth glanced at me then said, “Mama not now.”

Mama said, “You are starting to develop into a real women, soon you will catch some young man's eye.”

Her Papa said, “You have a long way to go before you can call your self a real women like Mama.”

Mama gave Papa a big kiss and hug.

Her Papa said, “Look at this young lady. Now there's a young lady for you to look up to.”

I turned red.

Papa went back into the kitchen.

Beth put her dress back on and asked, “Are there any lunch leftovers for us to eat?”

Her mother showed us to a table and dashed into the kitchen. She was quick considering her size. In a few moments she came out with plates heaping with lasagna. I dug in.

Mama said, looking at me, “Beth, it’s nice to see a young lady that knows how to eat.” 

I smiled and kept on eating.

Beth turned red again and said, “Mama please!”

We both ate all of our food while Mama watched. She would fill up our water when it got low.

She looked at Beth and said, “I am proud of you. You are eating like a real woman. Now I feel someday Papa and I will have grandchildren.”

Beth smiled and said, “Thanks Mama.”

I gave Beth's Mama a business card from my purse then a big hug and said, “It was nice meeting you Mama. I have to go back home soon. When Beth finally catches some young man's eye and there will be a wedding please call me.”

She replied, “Yes I will.”

I asked, “Mama can I go into the kitchen?”

She said, “Of course.”

I walked in and found Papa and gave him a big hug.

I said, “Nice meeting you.”

He said, “It’s nice to know that Beth has some good friends.”

Beth had followed me. She gave Papa a big hug and kiss.

Papa said, “You will turn into a reel women like Mama. You will see.”

Beth said, “Thanks Papa.”

We both gave Papa another hug and walked out the door.

We got back into the limo and went and saw some sites

Beth said, “I’m sure you're eager to see Jack.”

She knocked on the glass partition then said, “Please take us back to the hotel.”

I called Jack on my cell phone and told him we would be there about 6:00 o’clock. Jack met us in the lobby. I walked up and gave him a big hug and kiss. We stood there for a few minutes in each other’s arms.

We separated and Jack pointed to a couple of chairs in the lobby for us to sit. 

Jack asked, “So what have you been doing?”

I went over the week he was away. He asked some questions. It took some time I went into detail about the card games. What Beth had said about me when I was drunk. How my plan had backfired about getting her fat.

Jack said, “I could tell you had put on some weight, it looks good on you. The more to hang on to I always say.”

The waiter came and told us our table was ready. We had a nice quiet both in the back.

Jack told the waiter, “We will have the lasagna with meat sauce and fried Zucchini. I want the best champagne you have. We have something to celebrate.”

I said, “What?”

He said, “My contract was such success that Mr. Jackson has given us a three week cruise around the Mediterranean.”

I said, “You know Mrs. Sanders has been waiting for us to finish so we could take her case like Mr. Smith wanted.”

Jack said, “We don’t have to leave on the cruise now; we will call Mr. Jackson when we are ready he will make the arraignments then.”

Our food arrived. It was good lasagna, but Beth parent's was much better.

Jack said, “One more thing, I received a $200,000 bonus. You have received a $20,000 bonus also.”

My jaw dropped. 

I said, “That’s a lot of money for sitting around playing cards and getting fat.”

Jack laughed then said, “Money well spent.”

I asked, “What are your plans for tomorrow?”

He said, “I was hoping to spend the day with you.”

I sighed. I wanted to spend the day with Jack, but had to inform him, “I'm sorry, but its already a full calendar. Let me tell you what I'm committed to. I need to go with Beth to breakfast, then the dress shops and get our clothes we are having made. Next I'm supposed to head back to the hotel and play cards all afternoon with Beth, Carla and Maria. I will eat lunch with them maybe dinner too. It will be the last we see of them.”

Jack didn't seem too bothered. He pouted a bit, but then suggested that if I enjoyed their company so much maybe I should treat them to coming on the cruise with us. It sounded like a neat idea.

Inwardly I also thought _"just one problem - my and Beth's waist lines might really grow."_


But aloud I said, “No problem. I will call Fred and have him set a starting time at one of the courses tomorrow.”

Jack called Fred on his cell phone. They decided what course to play and tee time. Jack suggested maybe two different courses, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. 

Jack said, “All taken care of.”

The food was good champagne better. The waiter brought the desert tray to show. I chose Chocolate cake and it was divine.

We sat by the pool making small talk enjoying each other’s company.

Jack finally said, “It’s bed time. I need to be up at the crack of dawn. Let me walk you to your room.”

On the way Jack said, “We need to leave for home tomorrow night. I am going to get our plane tickets for nine PM."

After a long kiss and hug at my door Jack said goodnight.

Again the knock at the door. Beth was standing there with a big smile handed me a cup of coffee.

She said, “Rise and shine.”

I felt groggy because of the champagne. I donned the same sundress on from yesterday. That was the only thing left that fit and it was getting tight. 

We got in the limo and went to breakfast. I didn’t need to look at the choices but went straight to the Belgium waffles. Beth went with me. After yesterday I decided three was my limit. So that’s what I had. Beth kept up with me. I managed to get up first - it was my turn to help Beth. She groaned and held her tummy. We spent the morning getting our clothes. At the first place I took the sundress off and through it in the trash. I asked the dressmakers to arrange my clothes so I could pack them easy because I was leaving that night.

We got to the hotel at eleven o’clock. Carla and Maria were ready to start playing cards. Beth had already told them about me leaving. So we could start playing as soon as we got back. I took a minute to pack my clothes and everything else so I wouldn’t have to worry about that later. I could leave my things in the room that’s one of the perks about being a special guest.

I was ready to enjoy the game. While we were playing I told them of the bonus of the three-week cruise on the Mediterranean Sea. I asked them to come along my treat. They all said yes. The day flew by Beth and Maria won the card match. I said wait to the cruise we will see who wins there. Beth and Maria laughed.

It was seven o’clock. Beth got two young men to take care of our bags. She said they would be taken to the plane so I wouldn’t have to think about them Jack waited while I gave Beth, Maria and Carla a hug and kiss. I tried not to be silly, but the tears came and I cried like a baby. 

Beth said, “Thank you for showing me the way to be a real woman.”

Jack and I got on the plane; we found our seats as soon as the plane was airborne I put my head back and was asleep.


----------



## dale71395

*Chapter 9*

Jack woke me up as the stewardess was getting our dinner order. They offered beef or fish; I had the beef. After eating I still felt drowsy and fell asleep again. Next thing I knew Jack was shaking me. The plane had landed and all the passengers had already left. 

I asked, “Where are we?”

Jack said, “We're home. You slept the entire way except for dinner. I wish I could travel like that.”

Jack called a cab after we got our bags. We went by my place first and Jack helped me with the bags. We had a long kiss and hug. He smiled and looked a bit tired. He remarked “I’m going home to get some rest, see you tomorrow at the office.”

It was noon then. I kicked off my shoes and striped down to my undies. I went to the bathroom and weighed myself: 160 pounds, my highest ever. But strangely this time it didn't bother me. 

_"That means I put on fifteen pounds in Italy." _I simply noted I took a close look in the mirror - my tummy was sticking out and so was my butt. My thighs were much thicker. I smiled to myself. It didn't really bother me. Jack had said approvingly that there was more to hold on to, now I was beginning to see what he meant. 

I went into the bedroom and got on some sweat pants and a tank top. I went to the kitchen; nothing caught my eye except the beer in the refrigerator. I took one and chugged it, then got another and went to the phone and dialed my favorite pizza join to get one with everything delivered. 

I stayed home drank beer and ate pizza all day, making a point to save some for breakfast the next morning.

I got to work the next morning at 7:00 o’clock. Jack was there and so was Mrs. Sanders. Jack saw me walk in and waved me into his office. 

I said, “Hi Karin.”

She smiled 

Jack said, “We discussed before our trip to Italy about you going to check out Karin restaurants. The boy that died from food poisoning had eaten a cheeseburger at a Karin restaurant; we need to establish that its improbable that it could have been the cause.”

I nodded.

Karin handed me a 9x11 envelope and said, “You wanted a list of all the restaurants with their addresses; here it is, also a Visa card with your name on it. Use it for everything you need to buy. You will be flying first into Atlanta where the incident happened. Take a taxi from the airport to the Hilton Inn; there will be a rental car at the hotel.”

Jack said, “I will be investigating the food suppliers, meeting with the mother that’s suing Karin, Mrs. Alexander and her lawyers, to see what kind of arrangement we can make. I have hired a specialist that deals with this type of case to help also. My plan for you is to be a character witness for the restaurants. Test out the food by trying different menu items. We need to know how well you are treated by the different employees you get helped by, but particularly how they observe safety rules with their food. I would like you to e-mail Karin daily with the information about the food and service you received at the different restaurants and any other problems you might run into.”

Karin remarked, “I want E-mails especially about the restaurant's cleanliness. I also want to know how good the food was, along with the info Jack wants.”

Jack said, “You better get going or you will miss your flight.”

I went home. My clothes were still packed for the most part. I threw a few things in a bag and called a cab. I was on my way to Atlanta, Georgia. I made it with no problem. When I got to my hotel room it was right across the street from one of the restaurants. I didn’t bother to unpack but laid all the papers on the table. There were four restaurants in the area so I thought I would spend the next two days here. There were twenty in Miami and surrounding areas. I made hotel reservations at small towns where there was at least one. I figured two weeks in Miami. While in Miami I would figure out the rest of my itinerary. I felt like a detective and went to bed excited about my next day.

At the beginning of the next day I had a few donuts at the hotel for breakfast, then at twelve o’clock I headed for restaurant where the incident happened - it wasn't the one across the street. There was a pole sign that said Karin's Steak and Seafood. It was at the edge of a big shopping center. Around the building were plants, trees, shrubs and cactus you would see in a desert. There was a path winding through it with the names of the vegetation on little plaques. The same thing you might see at a state park. 

At the beginning of the path was a pamphlet with the plant names and where they were on the path. I thought that it was a good water saving, smart. They were not arranged in any type of order. The building was a circle story with a walkway towards the front where there were double doors made from rustic hard wood quite thick. 

Above the double doors was another sign Karin Steak and Seafood in western letters, not gaudy at all. I opened the door the room was fairly dark. There was a waiting room with at least twenty chairs; most had people sitting in them. The whole room had thick cedar paneling with an open beam ceiling. There was some kind of partition where you could not see the dining tables. It was quiet. 

I walked to the hostess and asked, “I would like a table for one please.” 

She said, “Yes Miss" (with a big smile), "the wait would be at least 30 minutes maybe forty five.”

I asked, “Could I make a reservation for tomorrow for dinner?”

She said, “I’m sorry miss, we don’t take reservations.”

She handed me a device that would buzz and show lights when my table was ready. 

I asked, “I was interested in the plant life outside. How far do these things work?”

She said, “ One hundred yards, You can go outside if you want.” 

I was looking around for a chair and saw a lighted sign bar with an arrow pointing down the hall. I went to check it out There was a double door. It was like stepping into a different world, not unusual for a bar, just the contrast. They had music playing loud plus six bar size pool tables. The bar was long with two bartenders. Every barstool was full. I walked up to the bar and waited my turn. 

The bar tender asked with a big smile, “Can I help you Miss?” .

I said, “I would like a draft beer.”

He stood aside so I could see the levers for the beer. He replied, “We have five different kinds of beer on tap.”

I said, “I will have the Coors light.”

He took a glass from the freezer and drew the beer from the tap. It was very cold, tasted how beer was supposed to taste. After finishing it I went outside and started walking along the path looking at the different vegetation when my buzzer went off.

I was shown to my table by one of the hostesses. They had a row of tables in front of the booths, just behind the partition. 

With a big smile, She said, “Your waitress's name is Cathy; she will be with you in a moment.” 

I noted they had a wine list and a selection of their desserts. There was a note in front of the wine list that said "No water will be served unless it is requested." 

The waitress came with a big smile and asked. “Would you like another beer? Or are you ready to order?”

I said, “I’ll have a cheese burger rare with all the trimmings and fries and, sure, another beer.”

I thought ordering a burger off the kid’s meal would cause some suspicion, but I wanted the same thing the boy had had. So I added the beer to make it seem more like an adult order. 

She said, “I’m sorry Miss, but we only serve burgers medium to well done.”

“Why is that?” I asked.

She said, “For your protection, we don’t want anybody getting sick.”

I smiled and said, “Medium will be fine.”

I was watching the customers in the booths. I noticed there was a switch that controlled the light over the table so you could turn the light up and down to read the menu. The back of the booth was high enough where it wouldn’t bother the guests next to you.

I had a short wait when my food was delivered. My cheeseburger was enormous. There were also a lot of fries. 

I thought of all the large meals I had eaten in Italy, I was glad that I had stretched my tummy out. I started eating. The patty was at least an inch thick, cooked perfectly so there was no red in the center but not too well done. I ate all the burger and fries and decided to try a sundae.

The waitress came back and asked, “Will that be all today miss?”

I said, “I'm feeling like an ice-cream sundae for dessert.”

She said, “Do you want everything on it?”

I said, “Yes, why not?"

In a few minutes she came back with the sundae. It must have been a pint of ice cream with chocolate syrup and whipped cream. The waitress came back when I was half way through with my bill. I like to get my bill early. One thing I hate is to wait after eating to get the bill. She came back in a few minutes and took my credit card. After she came back I thanked her and went out the door. I had planned to drive around and look at the sights, but my eyes started drooping. I decided to see see the sights the next day and went back to the hotel to lie down on the bed and fell asleep. 

When I woke up it was seven P.M. It had been nearly six hours from eating lunch and my belly was empty. The second restaurant was the one across the street from the hotel. The outside was identical to the first, Same doorway and paneling. The place was packed with people. 

The hostess asked me, “How many in your party?”

I said, “Just me.”

She said, “Follow me.”

She showed me my table. I asked, “Those other people were before me. How come they didn’t go first?”

She said, “They wanted a table for two or more people. Just be thankful you didn’t have to wait. It would have been at least an hour probably longer. Your waitress will be Debbie.”

In a few minutes a young lady came to the table, “Are you ready to order miss?”

I said, “I’ll have the chicken fried steak and baked potato.”

She said, “And to drink?”

I said, “I'll have a draft beer, Coors light.”

She smiled and walked away.

In a few minutes she was back with my food. The chicken fried steak was two cuts of meat the size of twelve-ounce steak cover in batter and fried then covered in white gravy. The potato was seven inches long and two inches in the widest place. I just looked at for a minute. I took my cell phone out of my purse and took a picture. I was thinking "How am I going to finish this?"

I started on the steak. It was very good and tender. The sauce was heavenly. I kept going; somehow I managed to eat all the meat. The waitress came by and I ordered another beer, then started on the baked potato. They brought it whole with three little cups of sour cream, butter and chives. Half way through I had to stop. 

My waitress came by in a few minutes and asked, “Are you finished? Would you like some dessert?”

I said, “Yes I am, but no on the dessert. I'm way too full; could I get some extra money from my card?”

She said, “Sure, how much would you like?”

I said, &#8216;A hundred in twenties please.”

She came back in a minute with my change and offered to put the rest of my meal in a bag but I declined. I left my table and walked to the bar. It was a little crowded but not bad. Two of the pool tables were being used. They were carrying on having fun.

I sat down at the end of the bar and put a twenty down.

The bartender was cute. He asked, “What will you have?”

I said, “Coors light on draft please.”

He was back in a minute with my beer. He took my twenty and put the change down. I sat there watching the pool players for awhile. Their buzzer went off and the left the bar. I was alone.

It was quiet and peaceful. I had finished my beer the bartender came and gave me another beer. Took some more money from my change. I sat there sipping my beer, drawing circles in the water condensation from the beer mug. My beer was empty again. I took another twenty out of my pocket and put it on the bar. The bartender came and put another beer down and took the empty away.

He asked, “Where are you from?”

I said, “Chicago.” 

My voice was getting a bit thick. I asked, “Not very busy?”

He said, “It’s normal for today. We're busier when there's a game on tv."”

There was an interesting device hanging on the wall behind him.

I pointed and asked asked, “What is that?” 

He said, “It is a Breathalyzer. It tells the percentage of alcohol in your blood.”

I asked, “How dose it work?”

He held a tube out and said, “Blow into this.”

I did it read .111.

He said, “You are legally drunk. Let me have your keys.”

I said, “I left them in my hotel room. I walked from across the street.”

I downed the rest of my beer. I waited a minute and asked, “Let me try that again.”

It read .135 

The bartender handed me another beer. Some other customers came in and distracted him for awhile. I sipped my beer until it was gone got up to use the ladies room. When I got back there was another beer waiting for me. 

Some other customers had come in. I drank my beer while watching the pool playing. I received another beer, then another. After an hour when the place had become empty again, I was sitting there waiting when he came over. I downed the rest of my beer.

I said, “Lesh try it ashin.”

He handed me the tube. It read 2.6

I said, “I wast another sheer.”

He said, “You have had plenty.”

I said, “One shore.”

He said, “You have had enough.”

I said, “Oshay besthat way,” while trying to stand and nearly falling on my ass. 

I said, “Oshay. No smore,” while giggling uncontrollably.

I got up and staggered against the bar. Took a breath and said goodnight.

I staggered out the door made it across the street. I stood in front of my door needing to go to the bathroom trying to get my key card in the slot.

Then it was morning.

I was sick, I mean really sick. I have heard of brown bottle flu but have never had it before. I was sitting in the bathroom waiting to be sick again when Jack called.

He said, “How’s it going? Karin called me and said you had not e-mailed her last night. That’s not the way to start your investigation.”

I said, “I’m shick.”

Jack heard my slurred words and said, “I knew, it your drunk. I could of chosen anybody for this job and here you are letting me down!”

I said, “I’m sho sho shory.”

Jack said, “I can’t talk right now! I will give you one more chance. Otherwise that will be the end of me, job, everything!”

I said, “It shont happen ashin.”

Jack had already hung up.

----------------

_"I can’t believe Mary went and got drunk. I know it will put her a day behind. What am I going to tell Karin?"_

I called Karin on her cell phone. It has always been honesty is the best policy with me. When I gave the news she went off on me, yelling about how she waited all this time for us because she knew she could trust us. 

She then said "Wait until I call Harry, I mean Mr. Smith to you, and he finds out."

I said, “I am going to call Mr. Smith myself. I have faith in Mary I know she won’t do it again.”

She said, “I hope your faith is not misplaced.” 

And hung up.

Mr. Smith had the same things to say but added my job was on the line also.

I called Mary and told her "my job is at jeopardy because of my faith in you. You better not have a repeat of last night. Your job is on the line and much more."

----------

All I could think of is how sick I was. All that day I lay on the couch and kept my head cold. Along with frequent trips to the bathroom to throw up. I made a pledge with my self - no more drinking ever. 

By evening the hangover had worn off and I was getting hungry. I knew I'd missed an afternoon evaluation. As promised I went back to the restaurant where the incident had happened. The line was long but I stayed in the garden away from the bar. The fettuccine Alfredo was fantastic and I really wanted a beer or some wine with it, but I stuck to tea. Since I'd not eaten all day I was able to finish the meal, but no dessert. 

In the morning I had a couple of donuts for breakfast. At twelve thirty I walked into the next Karin restaurant for lunch. I got a table easily and waited for the waitress. 

She asked, “Are you ready to order?”

I asked, “What do you recommend?”

She said, “The pastrami on rye is to die for.”

I said, “I’ll have that with fries please, and a malt.”

A few minutes later the sandwich came. It was huge, as was the malt, which had extra in a silver mixer cup. I was very hungry having only eaten one meal the day before and started eating. It tasted excellent. I ate until it and the fries were gone. While I was waiting for the waitress to return with my receipt I realized I was getting drowsy. I went back to the hotel and took a nap. I was asleep for about three hours. 

When I got up I put my sweats back on. I looked in the mirror again. It amazed me how big my butt had become. My waist and above seemed relatively unaffected. I went to the hotel's exercise room and got on the treadmill and set the controls for a slow walk again. In fifteen minutes I was sweating and breathing hard. I keep at it for another ten minutes. I went up stairs and took a shower then got dressed for dinner. I was going back a third time to where the child got sick and later died.

I ordered another burger. I had Debbie again for my waitress. 

She asked, “What will it be? A burger and fries with a Coors light?”

I said, “No, I'll be daring tonight with a milkshake. Beer can be dangerous."

She said, “I know what you mean. My boy friend works at a place across from the Hilton. One of the customers there fell down two nights ago, totally smashed and asking for more.”

She had no idea that patron had been me. I resolved to myself, _“yeah, and I paid for it the next day, big time. I will never drink again.” _

I ate my burger and fries and ordered dessert. Banana cream pie. She had put the bill on the table earlier; I put my credit card on it. She walked away came back in a minute with the receipt.

I said, “Thanks it was very good.”

I waited a couple of minutes then struggled to stand up and headed for the car.

I went to my room at changed to sweats. I looked in the mirror my butt, thigh and hips filled them out. I could feel my butt shake when I walked in the sweets. I went to the gym got back on the treadmill. I set it for a slow walk. After fifteen minutes I was covered with sweet and breathing hard. I thought that was enough for today and went back to my room and set a warm bath. After the bath I e-mailed Karin telling her how helpful everybody was. I could not believe how big the portions were. Plus everything else that happened that day.

I called Jack on his cell phone.

I said, “ Hi it’s me.”

Jacked asked, “How’s it going after yesterday?”

I said, “Everything went according to plan. The restaurants are big and have a great layout. The servings are enormous. I had pastrami on rye for lunch and another burger for dinner. I learned my lesson no more alcohol. I am still very full. I am sure glad I stretched my stomach out in Italy. That’s the only way I could eat such large meals. I went to the hotel gym and walked on a treadmill for a while. I felt a little better after that.”

Jack said, “I am working on a solution, I hope to have something soon. In the meantime have some fun and stay sober.”

I said, “I miss you.” 

There was a long pause, not that I blame him after yesterday.

He said, “I was hoping I could get free to come see you in Miami. Depending on how things go. I’ll call you and let you know if I can go or not. Good night.”

I said, “Good night.”

I woke up had a couple of donuts again for breakfast. Checked out of the room and started my drive. I arrived at the next restaurant a little after noon. During my drive I decided on fish and chips for lunch today. The place was busy. It looked like all the others so far. I was seated at a table quickly being by myself. The food came there was seven large pieces of fish batter fried with French fries. The tartar sauce was excellent also. I ate it all. I was full again. 

I paid my bill and started driving after a couple of hours of driving I had to stop at a rest stop for a nap. I fell asleep for a couple of hours then headed to Tampa. When I arrived at seven P.M. I went in and checked into my room then went to dinner. 

Another restaurant the same floor plans as the rest. I decided I would try Cobb salad. I was hoping it would be light and not as filling, wrong again. It was a huge salad lots of bacon and turkey. There was four hard-boiled eggs chopped on top. Some how I manage to eat it all. My belly was in pain. I was glad I didn’t have to drive any more tonight. I walked back to my hotel room and stripped down to my panties. I lay in the dark and rubbed my tummy. It felt good and I quickly dozed off. 

I was awakened by some kids playing around outside. I got on my sweats and took a long walk. I actually started feeling hungry. When I got back to the hotel I packed up, checked out then drove to the other side of Tampa to have lunch. This time I ordered a club sandwich with fries and a strawberry malted. It was large like the rest, but I ate it all. I decided no dessert today. On the way out of town I bought some no doz from a liquor store, took the recommended dose and headed toward to Miami.

I got to my hotel at five p.m. I got a hotel across the street from the restaurant. I took a shower and walked across the street for dinner. The restaurant looked just like the rest. I got my table fast this time.

The waitress asked, “May I help you miss?”

I said, “I’ll have a 12 oz T-bone steak and fries.”

She said, “Yes. How would you like yours steak cooked?”

I said, “Medium please.”

She said, “And to drink?”

I said, “Coke please.”

My steak arrived, I started eating my steak it was perfect and so tender. I ate it slowly, enjoying the flavor. The potato was humongous. But, by taking my time and allowing refills on my coke I finished with no problem.

"I guess I'm getting the hang of this," I thought.

The waitress came back and asked, “Will that be all Miss?” 

I said, “Yes and thank you.”

I paid and walked back to my hotel room. I don’t know why for some reason I didn’t feel really full. I e-mailed Karin on the days activities. Got into my sweats and watched TV for a couple of hours, munching on chips and pretzels from the in-room mini-fridge. Then I went to bed.

I awoke and actually felt good. I guess I didn’t realize how drinking was affecting me physically. I took a shower and got dressed. My clothes were started feeling to snug again. I remembered a similar feeling not long ago in Italy. I walked across the street to a donut shop got an apple fritter with coffee for breakfast. . 

I got back to the hotel room and figured what to do next. There were four more restaurants in the area within easy driving distance. I went down to the lobby and increased my stay by an additional two days. I went back to my room. I had a couple of hours before I had to leave for lunch. 

Since we were in Miami I wanted to try my new bikini I got in Italy from one of the dressmakers. It was already getting too small for me. My tummy was hanging over. My butt cheeks were sticking out past the seams ad I noticed a little cellulite starting to build up on my hips and thighs. I sighed, realizing there was nothing to be done given my present assignment, and thought "_too bad if people don’t like the way I look."_

I got a towel from the bathroom and tied it around my waist, then headed toward the pool. I stopped by the bar and got a 7UP to drink. I sure wanted a beer but resisted the temptation. When I got down to the pool I fit in with all the rest of the fat tourists, butt cheeks hanging out potbelly and as white as a sheet. I was looking around at the fat ladies some were already sunburned.

"I don't want to end up like that. How would Jack feel if I lost more time because of sunburn?" I thought. I lay on my back for a while then on my belly. I got up and went to the room and changed for lunch.

I had a short drive to the restaurant. It seems all her restaurants had the same floor plan and exterior. I ordered another rare burger and got the same response, Medium to well done. Again I was very full but had some ice cream anyway. My taste buds were coming alive and Karin's pastries were great.

I returned to the hotel. This one did not have a gym so I went for a walk around the area. Not much to see but got some exercise. When I got back to my room I changed into my bikini and went swimming in the pool. I sun bathed for awhile keeping an eye on the time so I would not burn. 

I took a shower and got dressed for dinner. At lunch I had noticed they had jumbo Shrimp on special. 

I went to the next restaurant they had crab legs instead so that’s what I ordered. I sat their eating crab legs for an hour and a half. Out of everything I’ve eaten these were the best by far. After eating I ordered a mudslide for desert. Chocolate syrup on top of Jamoca Almond Fudge ice cream with a chocolate crust cut in pie shape three inches tall and Three inches wide at the back. It went perfect with the crab legs.

I went back to my room and was e-mailing Karin when Jack called me on his cell phone.

He said, “Hi Mary. How are things going?”

I said, “Good, what’s up?”

He said, “I can’t make to Miami to see you. Some things are developing in the case and I need to be here to keep an I on them. How long will you be there?”

I said, “Another week.”

Jack asked, “Have you planned where you are going after Miami?”

I said, “I was waiting until it got closer to week's end. Why?"

Jack said, “I thought I could meet up later. After you plan your next couple of weeks give me a call.”

I said, “Sure thing. Anything else?”

He said, “No that’s all for now; talk to you later. Goodbye.”

I said, “Goodbye. I was looking forward to seeing you.”

He said, “I’m sorry things didn’t work out.” 

He hung up.

From then on the week was boring except for the food. I decided to order a different type of burger for lunch every day, then try something new from the main menu for supper. It seemed that I was getting used to heavy eating. Despite habitually including dessert I didn’t need a nap after lunch. 

Aware of how much I was eating I kept walking and swimming everyday. Not that it helped much; I felt I was getting fatter daily. I noticed I was getting some stretch marks on my tummy. So I got some good lotion for that purpose. That seemed to keep it under control. 

I was wondering just how much weight I had gained so far. I thought no use worrying about it; there was nothing I could do about it until this case was over. 

Towards the end of the third week I couldn’t button up my pants any more. I had a long tee shirt covering the fact. My bras were very tight under the arms and my boobs were straining to get out of them. I did get some long look from guys when I went to eat. I was straining my bikini to the limit also. I was starting to get looks from the fat tourists and I noticed guys were staring at me. 

Finally I faced reality. I went to Target and bought some more clothes that fit and a new bikini. 

I was planning to drive up to West Palm Beach for lunch then Daytona Beach for dinner. I made hotel reservations there. I had breakfast at the last hotel I stayed at in Miami then drove to West Palm Beach.

I was half way there when my cell phone rang.

I said, “Hello.”

It was Jack. 

He asked, “Are you in a place you can talk?”

I said, “I'm driving to West Palm Beach. There is a rest area ahead. Let me pull in there, okay?”

He said, “Sure.”

In a few minutes I was stopped the asked, “So what’s up?”

He said, “The case is finished.”

I said, “Really? That’s great. So what happened?”

Jack said, “It was all a fraud. Mrs. Alexander had poisoned her son. Her new boy friend did not like kids so they cooked up this plan to get rid of the boy and get rich at the same time. Their hope was that to keep it quiet as Karin would settle out of court. You know how good Karin restaurants are run; there is no way something like that could happen. If Mrs. Alexander had chosen a different chain of restaurants she may have gotten away with it. 

"So what made the difference?"

"The specialist I hired had an independent autopsy done and found the poison. Mrs. Alexander and boyfriend are going to be in jail for a very long time. However, the reports on the safety standards being enforced were very well done - along with your notes on the unavailability of appointments and bar traffic. Mrs. Sanders is very happy and says there will be sdome changes."

I breathed a sigh of relief. 

"I would like you to return home as soon as possible. I am going to be contacting Mr. Jackson about the cruise.”

“Alright. I am going back to Miami. I&#8216;ll get a plane from the airport to Chicago. I hope to be home by tomorrow.”

Jack's voice became less business like and grew warmer. “Drive safely. See you when you return. Goodbye for now.”

“Goodbye,” I said as well and hung up.

Part of me was glad to be getting back to Jack - but another part of me realized that I wasn't likely going to be having any more of Karin's desserts for lunch anytime soon. Although that was good news for my developing belly roll, my elation was tempered with a tinge of sadness.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I loved this story, though I wish she had both started off heavier and gained more during her investigations. Excellent job and original storyline.


----------

